# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Junkyard Wars XL - Ninths + Meta - Prepared

## Thurbane

*Welcome to Junkyard Stadium! It is in this hallowed pile of miscellaneous parts that we will hold a competition of Practical Optimization with three components. The catch? Competitors may not use the third item in their builds!*

*Goal:* Create a build that showcases the selected ingredients while steering clear of the Forbidden Ingredient.

This competition has two Necessary Components and one Forbidden Component. This round's components are...


Necessary: *Ability to cast 9th level spells*Necessary: *Metamagic feats*Forbidden: *Prepared spellcasting*

_You're not a Wizard, Harry!

_


*Spoiler: RULES*
Show


*Creation:* 32 point-buy is the presumed creation method.  You may assume that you will have enough exp to reach ECL 20, and that the occasional bit of crafting, use of spells with exp components, or the like won't prevent you from doing so. However, LA buyoff is an alternate rule which is not in play.*Workshop:* Competitors will be free to use any official 3.5 rulebook in constructing their builds. Dragon Magazine is disallowed, and Unearthed Arcana is allowed; but see below. Web-exclusive 3.0 or 3.5 materials by WotC are expressly allowed, but take care to verify that an updated version did not appear in print elsewhere as this may cause an Elegance deduction at the judges' discretion. If you use web material, please link it. Dragon Magazine Compendium is allowed, as are Oriental Adventures (and its 3.5 updates in Dragon Magazine) and the Dragonlance Campaign Setting. Alternate rule systems from UA such as generic classes, spontaneous divine casters, gestalt and fractional saves and BAB are not allowed, as they create a different playing field.*Leadership is banned:* We're creating one thing, not all of the things.  If your entry includes a prestige class or ACF that grants Leadership or a Leadership-like ability as a bonus feat, the feat should be ignored and is not eligible to be traded away for another feat or ACF through any means.*Speculation:* Please don't post or speculate on possible builds until after the reveal in order to avoid spoiling the surprise if a particular competitor is producing a build along those lines. *Speculation and stub posting is to be avoided until the reveal is completed*.*Disputes:* Any scoring disputes should be sent to the Chair via PM.  Valid disputes include RAW misreadings, arithmetic errors, things missed that are present in the entry, and inconsistently applied criteria.  Invalid disputes include disagreements on matters of opinion, a judge not catching something not explicitly presented in the entry, and the like.  Invalid disputes will be responded to via PM by the Chair, but valid disputes will be posted in-thread for the judge to review.  When disputing, please indicate the judge the dispute is intended for and provide a quote of the disputed comment or comments.  _Note: the Chair may edit or paraphrase any disputes in presenting them to the judges._*Presentation:* You will need to present a write-up of your build at at least one of the following points: 5th level, 10th level, 15th, 20th, and a "sweet spot" that you feel is the high point of the build, as well as presenting a fully-fleshed out 20-level build in the table below. Please give a rundown of the build's abilities and playability throughout its life.  Builds will be posted anonymously, in order to avoid the potential of bias towards a particular competitor. For this reason, please don't put your name in the build as I'm likely to miss it when reviewing the entries. Also for this reason, *PLEASE do not include any material that may or may not offend any potential viewers/judges/competitors OR break forum rules.  Any builds which violate forum rules WILL be withheld from posting.**Anonymity:* if you are submitting multiple entries, please try not to have entries reference each other, or have other obvious "tells" that they are from the same competitor. If it is essential for your concept that entries are somehow linked, that is fine, but otherwise, please try to limit info that will give away who competitors are.


*Spoiler: Handy-dandy Tables You Can Use*
Show

Due to concerns about standardizing entry format, please use the following table for their entry.*Spoiler*
Show

*NAME OF ENTRY*
*Level*
*Class*
*Base Attack Bonus*
*Fort Save*
*Ref Save*
*Will Save*
*Skills*
*Feats*
*Class Features*

1st
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

2nd
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

3rd
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

4th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

5th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

6th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

7th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

8th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

9th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

10th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

11th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

12th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

13th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

14th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

15th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

16th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

17th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

18th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

19th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities

20th
New Class Level
+x
+x
+x
+x
Skills
Feats
New Class Abilities



Code immediately below (spoiler).*Spoiler*
Show

[table="class: head alt1 alt2"]
[tr]
[th][B]Level[/B][/th]
[th][B]Class[/B][/th]
[th][B]Base Attack Bonus[/B][/th]
[th][B]Fort Save[/B][/th]
[th][B]Ref Save[/B][/th]
[th][B]Will Save[/B][/th]
[th][B]Skills[/B][/th]
[th][B]Feats[/B][/th]
[th][B]Class Features[/B][/th]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]1st[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]2nd[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]3rd[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]4th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]5th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]6th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]7th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]8th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]9th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]10th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]11th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]12th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]13th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]14th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]15th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]16th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]17th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]18th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]19th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]20th[/td]
[td]New Class Level[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]+x[/td]
[td]Skills[/td]
[td]Feats[/td]
[td]New Class Abilities[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

For entries with spellcasting, use the following table for Spells per day and Spells Known. (Spells Known only if necessary, i.e. Sorcerer or Bard, but not Wizard or Warmage)*Spoiler*
Show

*Spells per Day/Spells Known*
*Level*
*0lvl*
*1st*
*2nd*
*3rd*
*4th*
*5th*
*6th*
*7th*
*8th*
*9th*

1st
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

2nd
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

3rd
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

4th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

5th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

6th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

7th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

8th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

9th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

10th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

11th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

12th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

13th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

14th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

15th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

16th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

17th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

18th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

19th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

20th
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


Code immediately below (spoiler)*Spoiler*
Show

[B]Spells per Day/Spells Known[/B]
[table="class:head alt1 alt2"]
[tr]
[th][B]Level[/B][/th]
[th][B]0lvl[/B][/th]
[th][B]1st[/B][/th]
[th][B]2nd[/B][/th]
[th][B]3rd[/B][/th]
[th][B]4th[/B][/th]
[th][B]5th[/B][/th]
[th][B]6th[/B][/th]
[th][B]7th[/B][/th]
[th][B]8th[/B][/th]
[th][B]9th[/B][/th]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]1st[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]2nd[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]3rd[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]4th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]5th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]6th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]7th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]8th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]9th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]10th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]11th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]12th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]13th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]14th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]15th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]16th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]17th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]18th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]19th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]20th[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[td]-[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

For other systems (Psionics, ToB, Incarnum, etc.) keep track of PP/maneuvers/essentia separately, preferably in a nice neat list.

*mattie_p* has also kindly made a Google Document that greatly assists with creating and formatting tables: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

*Spoiler: Judging*
Show



*Scoring:* Each judge is required to provide the criteria by which they are judging the builds.  By "criteria," we mean a simple explanation of what the judge is looking for in each of the below categories and what kind of scoring we can expect.  If a judge deems a build to be illegal, they may provide a 0 in Elegance but may not refuse to judge any build presented by the Chairman.*The Categories:* Judging will be based on the following criteria, with each build rated from 1 (very poor) to 5 (exemplary) in each area: Originality, Power, Elegance, Use of Components.
*Originality:* Is the build unique? Does it deviate from the obvious? Does it forge its own path, or does it fall back on common, established optimization tricks? Some judges score entries for the quality of their concept & backstory as well, though not all do. Providing at least _some_ backstory is heavily encouraged, as it helps the judges figure out who the entry is. Note that the purpose of this category is not to penalize entries that independently came up with the same idea as another entry, but rather to reward entries that explore underutilized and non-obvious areas of optimization, so, judges, try not to base your judging in this category too heavily on what other builds are doing. Multiple entries using the same element may certainly be _evidence_ that the element is unoriginal, but you shouldn't impose anything like a "-1 for each other build using the same class" penalty.*Power:* Power level is up to you. Cheese is acceptable, but should be kept to a sane level unless you're showcasing a new TO build you've discovered. In the words of one of my predecessors, a little cheddar can be nice, but avoid the mature Gruyere unless you're making a cheese fondue.*Elegance:* This category was formerly titled "Build Stability."  Here, we're essentially measuring how skillfully you put your build together and how you balanced flavor with power. We're cooking here - if your dish doesn't taste good, it doesn't matter how well-presented it is. Use of flaws is an automatic loss of one point per flaw in this category. Other things that will cause lost points here are excessive multiclassing (meaning any multiclassing that results in an xp penalty), and classes that don't fit the concept - using Cloistered Cleric in a front-line melee fighter, for example, may lose you points.  Rule adherence and legality of sources is scored under this category; additionally, reliance on a questionable, controversial, or ambiguous ruling can and should result in a deduction.  Neither the number of sources nor their relative obscurity should be penalized--contestants should feel free to use any books they like.  Dipping should not be penalized unless it results in a multiclass xp penalty; if the system won't penalize it, neither should judges.*Use of Components:* Was the Forbidden Component avoided?  Were the Necessary Components showcased, or simply used because they were necessary?*Note on scoring:* if you are going to penalize an entry for something specific, it is strongly recommend that it only be penalized in one of the four categories for this - the one you feel is the most relevant. It is OK to put different penalties for different instances in their own category, but if, say, someone fails to qualify for a PrC, try not to ping them in Elegance and Power, for instance.*Disputes:* Any scoring disputes will be posted by the Chairman in-thread after reviewing them privately.  *Valid disputes* include
RAW misreadings,arithmetic errors,things missed that are present in the entry,and inconsistently applied criteria.
*Note:* only competitors are to raise disputes, and only on their own entry. If you, as a spectator, find an error in judging (or in an entry, for that matter), please hold off on comment until after the final reveal. Thank you.*Invalid disputes* include
disagreements on matters of opinion,a judge not catching something not explicitly presented in the entry,and the like.
  Invalid disputes will be responded to via PM by the Chair, but valid disputes should be responded to by each individual judge. Judges are obligated to respond to disputes to ensure that everyone gets a fair shake. A judge's scores will only be recognized if they have recognized all disputes. In the absence of any other judges, the entries will be judged by the chairman.



*Completion Time:*
*Contestants will have until 23:59 GMT Monday September 05, 2022* to create their builds and PM them to the chairman (*note: you are free to submit builds up until I start posting entries, even if this deadline has passed*).Builds will then be posted simultaneously to avoid copying.*Judges will have until* *23:59 GMT Monday September 19, 2022* to judge the builds and submit their scores. Judging deadline is subject to extension as required.As the precedent has been set from Episode 2, should all prospective judges have posted their rulings in a neat, timely fashion and all disputes have been settled satisfactorily (to either judges, contestants, or the Chairperson), the judging period may end prematurely to give way to a new episode. No reason to keep working on a finished building and avoid moving onto the next one.

Looking for as many contestants and judges as feel like playing! We will award 1st through 3rd places, as well as a shout-out for honorable mention. The honorable mention prize is given to the most daring or unexpected build that doesn't gain a medal. Contestants are invited to vote for honorable mention via PM. Everyone else can vote in-thread.  Ready? Set? Get to the junkyard and start building!

*On the subject of messaging the chair (me), a few guidelines:*
- I am not here to give critiques on your build or guess how the judges might score it!
- For entries, please keep the entry to no more than 2 messages, if at all possible.
- For entries, don't expect me to search through your entry and edit in or out material. Entries should be sent to me complete - if there is a later revision, re-submit the full build. PLEASE DON'T INCLUDE TEXT IN YOUR SUBMISSION YOU WANT ME TO EDIT OUT FOR THE POST - SUBMIT IT TO ME EXACTLY HOW I WILL POST THE FINISHED PRODUCT.
- Please make sure the name of your entry is clearly present in the message.

*Spoiler: Previous Competitions*
Show


Junkyard Wars in the Playground I: Shadowdancer + Sneak Attack - RogueJunkyard Wars in the Playground II: Healing Spells + Ruby Knight Vindicator - ClericJunkyard Wars in the Playground III: Dragons + Theurges - KoboldsJunkyard Wars in the Playground IV: BoED + Undead Type - CompletesJunkyard Wars in the Playground V: Dread Witch + Reaping Mauler - FighterJunkyard Wars in the Playground VI: Wonderworker + Profession Skill - FactotumJunkyard Wars in the Playground VII: Metamagic Feats + LA - Metamagic Reducers!Junkyard Wars  in the Playground VIII: Pounce+Small Size-BarbarianJunkyard Wars  in the Playground IX: Earth Dreamer + Ordained Champion - ClericJunkyard Wars  in the Playground X: Meldshaping + Natural Attacks - TotemistJunkyard Wars  in the Playground XI: Magical Darkness + Improved Familiar - WizardJunkyard Wars  in the Playground XII: Dragonmark Heirs + Touchstones - Martial WeaponsJunkyard Wars  in the Playground XIII: Mulhorandi Divine Minion + Monk - Any Other WildshapingJunkyard Wars  in the Playground XIV: Racial Paragon Classes + Spellcasting - Base ClassesJunkyard Wars  in the Playground XV: Ruathar + Stoneblessed - HumanJunkyard Wars  in the Playground XVI: Trapsmith + Combat Trapsmith - RogueJunkyard Wars in the Playground XVII: Elemental Warrior + Jaunter - FighterJunkyard Wars in the Playground XVIII: Argent Savant + Holy Scourge - WizardJunkyard Wars in the Playground XIX: Incarnum Blade + Exotic Weapon Master - Spiked ChainJunkyard Wars in the Playground XX: Xorvintaal Exarch + The Pact-Bound Adept - SorcererJunkyard Wars in the Playground XXI: Rebuke Undead + Teamwork Benefits - [Divine] featsJunkyard Wars XXII: Battle Trickster + Magical Trickster - Uncanny TricksterJunkyard Wars XXIII: Spellwarp Sniper + Silver Pyromancer - Energy SubstitutionJunkyard Wars XXIV: Vow of Peace + Saint - Divine castingJunkyard Wars XXV: Silverwood Arcanist + Share Soulmeld - SoulcasterJunkyard Wars XXVI: RSL + ACF - PrCsJunkyard Wars XXVII: Unholy Scion + Mark - AffiliationJunkyard Wars XXVII: 1MF + CPA&A - TJunkyard Wars XXIX: Social Distancing Edition!Junkyard Wars XXX: Something a Little SpicyJunkyard Wars XXXI: Giddy-Up!Junkyard Wars XXXII: Theurge Without TheurgeJunkyard Wars XXXIII: LotD + AF - NecropolitanJunkyard Wars XXXIV: SE + HoS - SoulmeldsJunkyard Wars XXXV: Complete Class + Complete PrC - PHB ClassesJunkyard Wars XXXVI: Vestige Binding + MWP - BinderJunkyard Wars XXXVII: Bone Collector + Necropotent - ToBJunkyard Wars XXXVIII: NPC Class + Prestige Class - Base ClassesJunkyard Wars XXXIX - Stunning Fist + Evasion - Monk

----------


## Thurbane

*Q1. This round seems quite open ended, is that intentional?
A1. Yes.

Q2. Does "metamagic feats" mean there must be more than one?
A2. Yes.

Q3. What exactly is considered prepared casting?
A3. The mechanic that classes like Clerics, Druids and Wizards use for their casting.

Q4. What about corner cases like Spirit Shaman and Sha'ir?
A4. I will leave that up to individual judges as to what they considered prepared casting, and how they would rank such entries.

Q5. Do 9th level maneuvres, psionic powers or similar count as "spells"?
A5. For this round - no, they do not.

Q6. Does the ban on prepared casting include things like the Arcane Preparation feat?
A6. Yes.

Q7. Does "9th level spells" mean you must be able to cast more than 1?
A7. No - for this comp, ability to cast even a single 9th level spell per day counts; however, you must be able to cast the spell more than once ever. Being able to cast a single 9th level spell once in your entire career would not count.

Q8. Do spells cast from items count?
A8. That would be up to each judge to score as they saw fit.

Q9. What counts as a 9th level spell? Would a Heightened spell of lower level count, for instance?
A9. Heighten Spell seems pretty clear that the spell counts as a spell of the slot it is heightened to, and cast from, so for that example - yes, it would count. There are some other cases where lower level spells cast from a 9th level slot may not count, and also where 9th level spells cast from a lower slot may, or may not, count. Again, each judge would rule as they saw fit.
*

----------


## ciopo

Oh boy

Is the feat arcane preparation then likewise banned?

----------


## Thurbane

*Spoiler*
Show




> Oh boy
> 
> ... is shair considered prepared or spontaneous?


Was literally putting that in the Q&A as you posted this  :Small Big Grin: 




> Oh boy
> 
> Is the feat arcane preparation then likewise banned?


Yep.

----------


## pabelfly

I do like spontaneous casters so I think I'll see what I can come up with for this.

----------


## ciopo

UA "spontaneous" druid/cleric variant?

Oh nevermind I see them mentioned in the general rules

----------


## loky1109

Have ideas, looking for time.

----------


## loky1109

Send one. 
Second? I have idea, but... Well, let's look.

----------


## Thrice Dead Cat

This seems doable, but I feel like I'm treading old ground and known builds here. Worst case scenario, I'll judge.

----------


## ciopo

I got a terrible, terrible idea.

I gotta finish monster mash first tho!

----------


## pabelfly

> This seems doable, but I feel like I'm treading old ground and known builds here.


Same problem that I have. Feels really difficult to come up with a new and interesting idea when getting ninth-level casting on a level 20 character is the board's favourite past-time.

----------


## Tohron

First thing that comes to mind is a Mailman Sorcerer, which would naturally take heavy originality penalties.  I've got something else that I'm now considering...

----------


## Thurbane

> Same problem that I have. Feels really difficult to come up with a new and interesting idea when getting ninth-level casting on a level 20 character is the board's favourite past-time.


To be fair, aside from the already mentioned Mailman, most full casting builds on the forum are prepared, usually a Wizard or CoDzilla.

Anyhow, lets be wary f straying into speculation territory.  :Small Smile:

----------


## loky1109

Does "9th level spells" mean there must be more than one?

----------


## Thurbane

> Does "9th level spells" mean there must be more than one?


I've never liked that reading for reqs. I'm going to rules access to a single 9th counts (since you could presumably cast it more than one time ever, I'm counting it as "spells").

----------


## H_H_F_F

> I've never liked that reading for reqs. I'm going to rules access to a single 9th counts (since you could presumably cast it more than one time ever, I'm counting it as "spells").


Almost tempted to enter just to push back on that presumption...

----------


## ciopo

I'm laughing too much about this round "junk" being 9th level spells and metamagic. The no prepared makes this very nice tho. I think I'll have a build ready by monday, possibly two

----------


## Inevitability

By the way, shouldn't the roman numeral be XL, rather than XXXX?

----------


## Thurbane

> By the way, shouldn't the roman numeral be XL, rather than XXXX?


Me fail Roman numerals? That's unpossible!

And also super annoying - if I had realized that, the theme would have been size related.  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Thrice Dead Cat

> Me fail Roman numerals? That's unpossible!
> 
> And also super annoying - if I had realized that, the theme would have been size related.


Just wait ~10ish months for the big L at 50.

----------


## noob

Does spells cast with magical items counts?
Ninth level spell as in one of the spells listed as a ninth level one and from a ninth level spell slot or as in: the spell counts as being a ninth level spell(ex: prestidigitation heightened to the ninth level)?

----------


## Thurbane

First, an announcement: deadline has been extended by 7 days. OP updated.




> Does spells cast with magical items counts?


That would be up to each judge to score as they saw fit.




> Ninth level spell as in one of the spells listed as a ninth level one and from a ninth level spell slot or as in: the spell counts as being a ninth level spell(ex: prestidigitation heightened to the ninth level)?


I mean, technically a cantrip heightened to 9th level and cast from a 9th spot would count. So yeah?

Also, in regards to some of the PMs I'm getting (and this isn't to any one particular person, several people have been asking me similar these type of things):




> *On the subject of messaging the chair (me), a few guidelines:*
> - I am not here to give critiques on your build or guess how the judges might score it!

----------


## Inevitability

Half-formed thought for a future round: some interesting ingredient + any 3-level PrC - Ruathar. Thoughts on what'd work well as the first ingredient there?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Half-formed thought for a future round: some interesting ingredient + any 3-level PrC - Ruathar. Thoughts on what'd work well as the first ingredient there?


Why do you want to ban Ruathar? It's easy to enter, yes, but it's pretty inconsequential as a class and most optimizers won't choose it, will they?

----------


## H_H_F_F

To riff on that idea: Any 5 level prc + any 3 level prc - taking more than 5 levels of any class.

----------


## ciopo

I understand the appeal, both for the chair and us potential entrants, of "open themes"

But for me personally, junkyard wars is about trying to make junk work, even those time where I was "sad" for being the only contestant

In a way, an open ended challenge is less fun than the optimization puzzle of trying to make something terrible kind of work.

The format itself of must+must+banned is itself a fun optimization challenge, but if we're moving away as a theme from junkwars, shall we think on a different name for the comp?

----------


## Thurbane

I was trying a couple of more open rounds to see if they attracted more entries.

Theme I have in mind for next round will not be quite so open.

----------


## loky1109

Inspiration hits me suddenly. Maybe shall make second entry.

----------


## Thrice Dead Cat

Thinking of Ruathar, I find Stonblessed + Ruathar interesting as requirements.

----------


## loky1109

> Thinking of Ruathar, I find Stonblessed + Ruathar interesting as requirements.


Yeah! +100500 for that.

----------


## Thurbane

> Thinking of Ruathar, I find Stonblessed + Ruathar interesting as requirements.


There was a round with that. I won, in fact. 

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?497904

----------


## Thrice Dead Cat

Shame on me for missing that Ruathar and Stoneblessed have already been done. You did mention doing something size related for the 50th round. Expansion, Giant Size, and Minute Form are all wonderful powers and spells. Those last two all but lock someone into Wu Jen, however. Maybe instead a round where you need a character who can hit every single (standard) size category, but then ban Druid.

----------


## loky1109

Well, we have about a day before deadline!
I'm very in anticipation!

----------


## Thurbane

Yeah, just over a day before deadline, some interesting looking entries..should be a good one.  :Small Smile:

----------


## ciopo

hype, hype, hype!

----------


## Thurbane

OK, time for the reveal, please refrain from posting until I give the all clear.

----------


## Thurbane

Diego Martinez

_Knowledge is power, they said. It's easy to say that if you have both. My father, my siblings, step-​mother, uncles, aunt, all other relatives have. They are giants. Sand ones. But I'm not, I'm half-​breed. Well, you say, that isn't common, but that happens. Not as strong as giants, but stronger than humans and as smart as humans are, right? Wrong! My father isn't just a sand giant, he is one of the primordial breed. Slightly weaker than regular. Slightly for giants. Regular sand giant could lift about two thousands pounds, my father lifts a little less than one and a half thousand. Regular human could lift one hundred pounds, average half-​breeds - about one and a half hundred pounds, my limit is... sixty pounds! Maybe sixty five if I try hard! Power! Yeah!
My childhood was a freaking hell! I lived in a world where I could do nothing, even eating was a challenge! A spoon that weighs five or six pounds. Lightweight spoon that was made specially for me. I don't know how different it could have been if I was a regular half-​giant. On the one hand three times stronger, on the other - one and a half hundred versus thousands still is too few.
I don't know my mother. All say she abandoned me when I was almost a newborn baby. I don't know the details and, to be honest, don't want to know. Maybe she had a good reason or maybe father lied to me and it was completely different. I can't figure it out now and it means it doesn't matter. Maybe if we ever meet, I'll ask her. But I don't even know her name nor how she looks.
Now I try to cross the sands in order to reach out to the Dar Qat, find a ship and swim out to somewhere a little more civilized. Somewhere where I could found enough knowledge to make it into power._

*TN Primordial Half-Giant Beguiler 1/Shadowcaster 6/Noctumancer 10/Paragnostic Apostle 2*

*Spoiler: Tables*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

	Abilities
	Initial
	Half-Giant
	Primordial Giant
	Levels
	Total

	STR
	8
	2
	-4

	6

	DEX
	12
	-2


	10

	CON
	14
	2
	-2

	14

	INT
	16

	4

	20

	WIS
	10



	10

	CHA
	16

	4
	4
	24




*Spoiler: Build*
Show

*	Level	*
*	Class	*
*	BAB	*
*	Fort	*
*	Reflex	*
*	Will	*
*	Skills	*
*	Feats	*
*	Class Features	*
*	New Mysteries	*

	LA+1
	Primordial Half-Giant
	-
	-
	-
	-
	-
	-
	Low-light vision, fire acclimated, powerful build, naturally psionic, psi-like ability (1/day_stomp_) spell-like ability (at will - _invisibility_), magical knack
	-

	2nd
	Beguiler 1
	0
	0
	0
	2
 *44:* {+2} Decipher Script: 2; {+4} Disable Device: 4; {+4} Hide: 4; {+4} Knowledge (arcana): 4; {+2} Knowledge (religion)*: 2; {+2 CC} Knowledge (geography): 1; {+4} Move Silently: 4; {+2} Open Lock: 2; {+4} Search: 4; {+4} Sense Motive: 4; {+4} Sleight of Hand: 4; {+4} Spellcraft: 4; {+4} Use Magic Device: 4;
	Heighten Spell (1st)
	Armored mage, trapfinding
	-

	3rd
	Shadowcaster 1
	0
	2
	0
	4
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 1; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; {+1} Hide: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 5; {+2} Knowledge (the planes): 2; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 3; Knowledge (geography): 1; Move Silently: 4; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 5; Use Magic Device: 4;

	Fundamentals of shadow, apprentice mysteries
 _Steel Shadows_ (1st, Cloak of Shadows); _Arrow of Dusk_, _Sight Obscured_, _Umbral Hand_ (Fundamentals)

	4th
	Shadowcaster 2
	1
	3
	0
	5
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 2; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; {+1} Hide: 6; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 6; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 3; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 4; Knowledge (geography): 1; {+1} Move Silently: 5; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 6; Use Magic Device: 4;
	Versatile Spellcaster (3rd), Extend Mystery (S)
	Bonus feat; see text
 _Voice of Shadows_ (1st, Ebon Whispers)

	5th
	Shadowcaster 3
	1
	3
	1
	5
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 3; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; {+1} Hide: 7; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 7; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 4; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 5; Knowledge (geography): 1; {+1} Move Silently: 6; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 7; Use Magic Device: 4;

	Umbral Sight (darkvision 30ft)
 _Sight Eclipsed_ (2nd, Cloak of Shadows)

	6th
	Noctumancer 1
	1
	5
	1
	7
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 4; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 7; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 8; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 5; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 6; {+2 CC} Knowledge (geography): 2; Move Silently: 6; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 8; Use Magic Device: 4;

	Bonus fundamental, capture magic's shadow
 _Congress of Shadows_ (2nd, Ebon Whispers); _Black Candle_ (Fundamental)

	7th
	Noctumancer 2
	2
	6
	1
	8
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 5; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 7; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 9; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 6; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 7; {+2 CC} Knowledge (geography): 3; Move Silently: 6; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 9; Use Magic Device: 4;
	Sudden Extend (6th)
	Innate counterspell 1/day
 _Flicker_ (3rd, Ebon Whispers)

	8th
	Noctumancer 3
	2
	6
	2
	8
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 6; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 7; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 10; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 7; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 8; {+2 CC} Knowledge (geography): 4; Move Silently: 6; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 10; Use Magic Device: 4;


 _Quicker than the Eye_ (1st, Night's Long Fingers)

	9th
	Shadowcaster 4
	3
	7
	2
	9
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 7; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; {+1} Hide: 8; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 11; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 8; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 9; Knowledge (geography): 4; {+1} Move Silently: 7; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 11; Use Magic Device: 4;
	Extend Mystery (S)
	Apprentice mysteries (spell-like), initiate mysteries
 _Warp Spell_ (4th, Black Magic)

	10th
	Noctumancer 4
	4
	8
	2
	10
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 8; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 8; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 12; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 9; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 10; {+2 CC} Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 7; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 12; Use Magic Device: 4;
	Improved Initiative (9th)
	Bonus Fundamental
 _Shadows Fade_ (4th, Unbinding Shade); _Caul of Shadow_ (Fundamental)

	11th
	Noctumancer 5
	4
	8
	2
	10
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 9; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 8; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 13; {+3} Knowledge (the planes): 12; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 11; Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 7; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 13; Use Magic Device: 4;

	Innate counterspell 2/day
 _Unravel Dweomer_ (5th, Unbinding Shade)

	12th
	Shadowcaster 5
	4
	8
	2
	10
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 10; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; {+1} Hide: 9; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 14; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 13; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 12; Knowledge (geography): 5; {+1} Move Silently: 8; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 14; Use Magic Device: 4;
	Enlarge Mystery (S)
	Sustaining Shadow (eat 1 meal/week)
 _Step into Shadow_ (4th, Ebon Roads)

	13th
	Noctumancer 6
	5
	9
	3
	11
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 11; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 9; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 15; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 14; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 13; Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 8; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 15; Use Magic Device: 4; {+2} Swift Concentration;
	Sudden Widen (12th)
	Eldritch disruption
 _Pass into Shadow_ (5th, Ebon Roads)

	14th
	Noctumancer 7
	5
	9
	3
	11
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 12; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 9; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 16; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 15; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 14; Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 8; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 16; Use Magic Device: 4; {+2} Collector of Stories, Swift Concentration;

	Bonus Fundamental, innate counterspell (retain power)
 _Shadows Fade, Greater_ (6th, Unbinding Shade); _Liquid Night_ (Fundamental)

	15th
	Noctumancer 8
	6
	10
	3
	12
 *7:* {+3} Concentration: 15; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 9; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 17; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 16; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 15; Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 8; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 17; Use Magic Device: 4; Collector of Stories, Swift Concentration;

	Apprentice mysteries (supernatural), initiate mysteries (spell-like), master mysteries, innate counterspell 3/day
 _Prison of Night_ (7th, Ebon Walls)

	16th
	Shadowcaster 6
	7
	11
	4
	13
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 16; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; {+1} Hide: 10; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 18; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 17; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 16; Knowledge (geography): 5; {+1} Move Silently: 9; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 18; Use Magic Device: 4; Collector of Stories, Swift Concentration;
	Improved Counterspell (15th), Quicken Mystery (S)
	Unlimited use of fundamentals
 _Grasping Shadows_ (7th, Shadowscape)

	17th
	Noctumancer 9
	7
	11
	5
	13
 *7:* {+3} Appraise**: 3; Concentration: 16; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 10; Knowledge (arcana): 18; Knowledge (the planes): 17; {+3} Knowledge (religion)*: 19; Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 9; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 19; Use Magic Device: 4; Collector of Stories, Swift Concentration;


 _Tomb of Night_ (8th, Ebon Walls)

	18th
	Noctumancer 10
	8
	12
	5
	14
 *7:* {+2} Appraise**: 5; Concentration: 16; Decipher Script: 2; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 10; Knowledge (arcana): 18; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 18; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 20; Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 9; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 20; Use Magic Device: 4; {+2} Magical Appraisal, Collector of Stories, Swift Concentration;

	Bonus fundamental, eldritch vortex, shadow's persistence
 _Menagerie of Darkness_ (8th, Shadowscape); _Mystic Reflection_ (Fundamental)

	19th
	Paragnostic Apostle 1
	8
	12
	5
	16
 *9:* Appraise**: 5; {+2} Concentration: 18; {+1} Decipher Script: 3; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 10; {+2} Knowledge (arcana): 20; {+2} Knowledge (the planes): 20; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 21; Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 9; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 21; Use Magic Device: 4; Magical Appraisal, Collector of Stories, Swift Concentration;
	Reactive Counterspell (18th)
	Holy texts, knowledge is power (penetrating insight), lore
 _Consume Essence_ (9th, Ebon Walls)

	20th
	Paragnostic Apostle 2
	9
	12
	5
	17
 *9:* Appraise**: 5; {+2} Concentration: 20; {+2} Decipher Script: 5; Disable Device: 4; Hide: 10; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 21; {+2} Knowledge (the planes): 22; {+1} Knowledge (religion)*: 22; Knowledge (geography): 5; Move Silently: 9; Open Lock: 2; Search: 4; Sense Motive: 4; Sleight of Hand: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 22; Use Magic Device: 4; Magical Appraisal, Collector of Stories, Swift Concentration;

	Knowledge is power (spatial awareness)
 _Black Labyrinth_ (9th, Shadowscape)


S - bonus feats from Shadowcaster.
* - Knowledge (religion) is in-class due to the Primordial Giant template.
** - Appraise is in-class due to the Paragnostic Assembly affiliation. ECL 17 is the level when I guaranteed take "Seeker of Unseen Words" rank with One-Time criterions only.

*Spoiler: Beguiler magic*
Show

*	Level	*
*	Class	*
*	0th	*
*	1st	*
*	2nd	*
*	3rd	*
*	4th	*
*	5th	*

	2nd
	Beguiler 1
	5
	3+2





	6th
	Beguiler 2
	6
	4+2





	7th
	Beguiler 3
	6
	5+2





	8th
	Beguiler 4
	6
	6+2
	3+1




	10th
	Beguiler 5
	6
	6+2
	4+1




	11th
	Beguiler 6
	6
	6+2
	5+1
	3+1



	13th
	Beguiler 7
	6
	6+2
	6+1
	4+1



	14th
	Beguiler 8
	6
	6+2
	6+1
	5+1
	3+1


	15th
	Beguiler 9
	6
	6+2
	6+1
	6+1
	4+1


	17th
	Beguiler 10
	6
	6+2
	6+1
	6+1
	5+1
	3+1

	18th
	Beguiler 11
	6
	6+2
	6+1
	6+1
	6+1
	4+1






*Spoiler: I should say*
Show

Eberron isn't a setting I know well. I read almost nothing about it and could do stupid mistakes. I beg your indulgence.


*Spoiler: Highlighted Levels*
Show

*Spoiler: ECL 5*
Show

_I always was weak. Weakest of all around. Of course I need something that helps me and doesn't require physical strength. Yes, it's magic. As my father says knowledge is power. But I didn't select usual way. Many of my family are warlocks. It's very popular magic craft among primordial giants. I decided to go more hard way, more like spellcasters. Unfortunately I couldn't become wizard, all magical books we have... Six pounds spoon, remember? Same with books. I tried, and books gave me basis, but I wanted to rely on myself, not on the pages pound in each. I'm smart and talented, I managed to do what I want. Spells were born in my mind without any books, good and varied spells. It were at most illusions and enchantments, I definitely had a natural gift for it. But then I found something unusual. Book of Shadow path magic! It didn't look especially powerful, but I knew I found pearl in empty bag. It was something forgotten, obscure and very very rare. This is possibly nobody knows this magic art. True secret weapon!_

Well. First five levels, or rather four levels and one LA.
I'm not a powerhouse here. Now the foundation is only laid. Casting as first level Beguiler, three low leveled mysteries, weak stats... Okay, I'm giant and have all martial proficiency, but it isn't something gamechanging. At least I have not bad skill variety.

*Spoiler: ECL 10*
Show

_I had found a way to combine my gift for illusions and enchantments and my secret way of the Shadows. The longer I advance, the more powerful mysteries I perceive. Yes, it weren't as diverse as my spells or especially as spells of some wizard, but it... It grabs hold of me and I can't... I won't shake it off. It's my way of magic! I don't kill enemies with a fire or summon hordes of monsters to rip them to pieces. I hide in the shadows and disrupt them. Break their spells, confuse or charm their warriors and run away. Well, killing foes isn't what I was made for, but I at least can protect myself now._

With Versatile Spellcaster and Heighten Spell I entry Noctumancer early. This PrC gives me all I want from Shadowcaster plus Beguiler progression, plus some counterspelling tricks. Yeah, I have to level up into Shadowcaster if I want (I want) to get bonus feats from new paths, but it isn't something problematic. Now my spells and mysteries repertoire expands, I have not only options to hide, but tactical mobility and not bad debuffs.

*Spoiler: ECL 15*
Show

_I am a terror to any caster now! Only the most powerful of them could resist my disruptions and counterspells. I took their power and turned it against them. I could counter almost anything from their repertoire. And I found something really deadly. Mystery that creates a solid prison of darkness. Anybody who tries to break out starts to die. Amazing power!_

Master mysteries come. Well, one mystery, but still. Two _Greater Dispels_, two plus up to twelve (additional from beguiler) regular _Dispels_, two _Warp Spells_, and three innate counterspells. It's a headache for most of the enemy casters. And that's not even mentioning Eldritch disruption. _Prison of Night_ is a good immobilization and even has some killing potential. _Freedom of Movement_, _Greater Invisibility_, _Greater Mirror Image_ and _Solid Fog_ are good for defending.

*Spoiler: ECL 20*
Show

_I was almost unbeatable by spells now. I grasped the nature of a very Shadow's deep. I can take the enemy's shadows away to kill them. Can bring shadowrealm into material world for weeks! Oh! It clearly wasn't a mistake to start exploring magic of the Shadow!
And... I found my mother... It was an accidental and hard encounter. I wasnt gonna lie, I was looking for her. It wasn't my priority, but still. I managed to find out her name. Nothing more. But in my research, generally on the magic topic, I joined the Paragnostic Assembly and advanced in ranks. At the ceremony of granting me the Seeker of Unseen Words rank we were introduced to each other. It was a shock. I think I was embarrassed. I went into a stupor and missed the chair. At my ceremony! But it all worked out for the best when I explained myself. Then we were talking. She told me why she does what she does. She was an explorer of the Xen'drik's secrets. Meeting with my father was... a flash. She was young and didnt realize the consequences. When I came... she didn't know what she should do and she was afraid - a baby isn't something that helps if you are an explorer. A simple and somewhat ordinary story. Story about me. It was hard, but at the end of the day I was able to forgive her. In the end, I understood and shared her passion for research and why she did so. Perhaps I would have done the same thing._

Improved and Reactive Counterspell, Quicken Mystery, 9th level mysteries, it all sounds very cool. I could cast _Black Labyrinth_ for eighteen (with Extend Mystery or Sudden Extend) or even twenty-seven days (with Extend Mystery *and* Sudden Extend if they work together) within a two mile radius (with Sudden Widen). I could kill anybody with swift action via _Consume Essence_ mystery and Quicken Mystery feat. _Shadows Fade, Greater_ gives me Dispel with +20 CL (thanks for magical knack and knowledge is power - penetrating insight). Versatile Spellcaster plus Innate counterspell means I could counter any spell up to 6th level.



*Spoiler: Sources*
Show

*	Type	*
*	Name	*
*	Book	*
*	Page	*

	Race
	Half-Giant
	Expanded Psionics Handbook
	12

	Template
	Primordial Giant
	Secrets of Xen'drik
	79

	Class
	Shadowcaster
	Tome of Magic
	111

	Class
	Beguiler
	PHBII
	6

	Prestige Class
	Noctumancer
	Tome of Magic
	125

	Prestige Class
	Paragnostic Apostle
	Complete Champion
	94

	Feat
	Extend Mystery
	Tome of Magic
	136

	Feat
	Versatile Spellcaster
	Races of the Dragon
	101

	Feat
	Heighten Spell
	PHB
	95

	Feat
	Sudden Extend
	Complete Arcane
	83

	Feat
	Improved Initiative
	PHB
	96

	Feat
	Enlarge Mystery
	Tome of Magic
	136

	Feat
	Sudden Widen
	Complete Arcane
	83

	Feat
	Improved Counterspell
	PHB
	95

	Feat
	Quicken Mystery
	Tome of Magic
	137

	Feat
	Reactive Counterspell
	Player's Guide to Faerûn
	42

	Skill Trick
	Collector of Stories
	Complete Scoundrel
	85

	Skill Trick
	Swift Concentration
	Complete Scoundrel
	90

	Skill Trick
	Magical Appraisal
	Complete Scoundrel
	87

	Organization and Affiliation
	The Paragnostic Assembly
	Complete Champion
	72

	Mysteries and Fundamentals
	All (almost)
	Tome of Magic
	Varies

	Mysteries and Fundamentals
	Shadowscape and Night's Long Fingers paths
	Cityscape Web Enhancement, Part 2
 Urban Magic

	Beguiler Spells
	All
	PHB & PHBII
	Varies

----------


## Thurbane

*Spoiler: Basics*
Show

 *Jarn the Smiter* 
Race: Jermlaine
Alignment: Lawful Good
Template: Dragonborn of bahamut (for flight, dragonblood and extra CON)
Class: Spirit Shaman

STATS
STR   6 (for carrying capacity)
DEX 14 (armor you'll use at +5 so more is pointless once you get the gear)
CON 14 
INT    8 (enough to max out 3 skills)
WIS 24 (main stat, gets every increase)
CHA   2 (dump) 

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Jarn yearned for the skies, to fly, to be strong, to be able to protect his tribe by himself. Idle thoughts for most of his life untli, one day, he heard the calling. 

The call of Bahamut. The call to fight the minions of Tiamat wherever they lay, the call to adventure. 

The call to fight. 

It took Jarn years to gather the materials for the ritual. Even then he knew he'd need to leave his tribe to grow strong enough to fly but he couldn't stop himself. He heard the call, he had to go. 

*Spoiler: Table*
Show

*Level*
*Class*
*Base Attack Bonus*
*Fort Save*
*Ref Save*
*Will Save*
*Skills*
*Feats*
*Class Features*

1st
Spirit Shaman
+0
+2
+0
+2
Spot +4
Listen +4
Concentration +4
Consecrate Spell
Spirit guide, wild empathy

2nd
Spirit Shaman
+1
+3
+0
+3
Spot +5
Listen +5
Concentration +5

Chastise spirits

3rd
Spirit Shaman
+2
+3
+1
+3
Spot +6
Listen +6
Concentration +6
Zen Archery
Detect spirits

4th
Spirit Shaman
+3
+4
+1
+4
Spot +7
Listen +7
Concentration +7

Blessing of the spirits

5th
Spirit Shaman
+3
+4
+1
+4
Spot +8
Listen +8
Concentration +8

Follow the guide

6th
Spirit Shaman
+4
+5
+2
+5
Spot +9
Listen +9
Concentration +9
Flyby Attack
Ghost warrior

7th
Spirit Shaman
+5
+5
+2
+5
Spot +10
Listen +10
Concentration +10

Warding of the spirits

8th
Spirit Shaman
+6/+1
+6
+2
+6
Spot +11
Listen +11
Concentration +11



9th
Spirit Shaman
+6/+1
+6
+3
+6
Spot +12
Listen +12
Concentration +12
Empower Spell
Spirit form 1/day

10th
Spirit Shaman
+7/+2
+7
+3
+7
Spot +13
Listen +13
Concentration +13

Guide magic

11th
Spirit Shaman
+8/+3
+7
+3
+7
Spot +14
Listen +14
Concentration +14

Recall spirit

12th
Spirit Shaman
+9/+4
+8
+4
+8
Spot +15
Listen +15
Concentration +15
Twin Spell


13th
Spirit Shaman
+9/+4
+7
+3
+7
Spot +16
Listen +16
Concentration +16

Exorcism

14th
Spirit Shaman
+10/+5
+9
+4
+9
Spot +17
Listen +17
Concentration +17



15th
Spirit Shaman
+11/+6/+1
+9
+5
+9
Spot +18
Listen +18
Concentration +18
Versatile Spellcaster
Spirit form 2/day

16th
Spirit Shaman
+12/+7/+2
+10
+5
+10
Spot +19
Listen +19
Concentration +19

Weaken spirits

17th
Spirit Shaman
+12/+7/+2
+10
+5
+10
Spot +20
Listen +20
Concentration +20

Spirit journey

18th
Spirit Shaman
+13/+8/+3
+11
+6
+11
Spot +21
Listen +21
Concentration +21
Quicken Spell


19th
Spirit Shaman
+14/+9/+4
+11
+6
+11
Spot +22
Listen +22
Concentration +22

Favored of the spirits

20th
Spirit Shaman
+15/+10/+5
+11
+6
+11
Spot +23
Listen +23
Concentration +23

Spirit form 3/day, spirit who walks




*Spoiler: Spell Table*
Show

*Spells per Day/Spells Known*
*Level*
*0lvl*
*1st*
*2nd*
*3rd*
*4th*
*5th*
*6th*
*7th*
*8th*
*9th*

1st
4
2
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

2nd
5
3
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

3rd
6
4
2
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

4th
6
5
3
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

5th
6
6
4
2
-
-
-
-
-
-

6th
6
6
5
3
-
-
-
-
-
-

7th
6
6
6
4
2
-
-
-
-
-

8th
6
6
6
5
3
-
-
-
-
-

9th
6
6
6
6
4
2
-
-
-
-

10th
6
6
6
6
5
3
-
-
-
-

11th
6
6
6
6
6
4
2
-
-
-

12th
6
6
6
6
6
5
3
-
-
-

13th
6
6
6
6
6
6
4
2
-
-

14th
6
6
6
6
6
6
5
3
-
-

15th
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
4
2
-

16th
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
5
3
-

17th
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
4
2

18th
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
5
3

19th
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
4

20th
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
5




*Spoiler: Divine Spammer*
Show

You are the *divine spammer* (not the arcane mailman)
Instead of orbs of force you cast splinterbolts

this has several implications

-Splinterbolts are ranged attacks (meaning your to hit bonus must be significant to rely on it)
-Splinterbolts ignore SR and offer no save but they do allow damage resistance, which is why you sometimes combine them with consecrate spell which converts half your damage into divine damage. 
-Splinterbolts are 2 level lower than orb of force but deal more damage 12d6 instead of 10d6, this offsets the lack of a divine alternative to arcane thesis
-Unlike a sorcerer a spirit shaman can apply metamagic to spells without losing his move action, which makes flyby attack a viable way to stay safe during combat despite splinterbolt's shorter range
-Splinterbolt can be divided amongst multiple opponents, letting you deal with multiple minions easily
-Splinterbolt have a significant change to be a critical hit, which can help in some encounters
-If you roll a 1, only a small portion of your attack is cancelled, unlike a sorcerer's orb spell
-If you roll a 18-19-20, you get a free attack 

By level 20, your to hit bonus is extreme because of zen archery
you have 24 base wisdom, + 5 from levels, +5 from tomes, +6 from a WIS magic item, +10 from Owl's insight for a total of 50 
your to hit is thus 15 (BAB) + 2 (size) + 20 (WIS) = +37 to hit meaning you only miss an average CR 20 monsters (say a tarrasque) on a 1 

This further offsets your lack of arcane fusion: you don't need true strike to hit what you aim at

You are a *tiny dragonborn spirit shaman*, not a sorcerer
-you don't have delayed spellcasting like a sorcerer
-you have decent HD (1d8+2)
-average BAB
-light armor (a mithral breastplate so no need to mage armor) and shield 
-far more spell knowns though less spell knowns per day
-a non spell reliant flight (dragonborn) and relevant feat (flyby attack) 
-you have so many spellslots that using versatile spellcaster further offsets the lack of arcane thesis (since owl's insight doesn't last 24 hours you only have a working WIS of 40, meaning you have +15 spellslots per level)
-your spell DC is awful but it doesn't matter, you don't use any spell that offer a save
-your spirit guide can concentrate on spells for you, letting you summon 2 elemental monoliths if you need them
-you can quicken spells (unlike every other spontaneous caster)

summons work against anything 
consecrated/twinned/empowered splinterbolts (with +37 to hit) also work against anything, combined with a consecrated, quickened, empowered splinterbolt means you deal 36d6 damage, x1.5 (189 damage) and half of it is divine. 
through shapechange you can transform into a Chronotyryn to shatter the action economy into tiny pieces and do this twice every turn

Typical spell retrieved per level 

Level 1 Entangle (useful even with low DC), spider hand (creates web and scouts), Snowsight (easy to abuse with weather spells)
Level 2 Splinterbolt, Drifts Of The Shalm (creates difficult terrain), blinding spittle (blinds, no save)
Level 3 Alter fortune (immediate reroll), Sleetstorm (no save, balance check), Primal Instincts (+5 ini, 24 hours)
Level 4 Greater Blindsight, Dispel Magic, Ice Storm (still no save)
Level 5 Owl's Insight, Stoneskin, Plant Body
Level 6 Tortoise Shell, Wall of Stone, Dispel Magic, Greater
Level 7 Control Weather, Heal, Changestaff (emergency meatshield are great)
Level 8 Reverse Gravity (no save), Leonal's Roar (essentially holy word, most of it has no saves), repel metal or stone (no save)
Level 9 Summon Elemental Monolith, Foresight, Shapechange

Depending on your caster level I usually keep the strongest spell I know as a summon (so summon nature's ally or the like) so I didn't include one at each level. These spells are adventuring day spells, I also have access to a slew of downtime spells if I need them. 

In the same vein I usually keep a metamagicked splinterbolt as a high level spell 

A nice domain staff (animal domain comes to mind) can really help expand your options without requiring UMD since the spells are on your list, you just can't retrieve them all at the same time. Giving you a key spell like shapechange and liberating your 3 retrieve slots for a metamagicked splinterbolt + foresight and summon elemental monolith. 


*Spoiler: Breakdown*
Show

*Level 1* Your options are limited at this level, you can cast entangle and snipe at your enemies with a shortbow, your movement is still 40 ft and you have +4 to hit so it should work. Your AC is also pretty good due to your size)
*Level 6* Summon nature's ally 3 can take care of most problems, you're flying at this point with flyby attack
*Level 12* See level 6 but add splinterbolt spams
Your WIS should be 37 (+3 from levels, +4 WIS magical item, +6 owl's insight= +13 to hit) with 9 BAB and +2 size for a total of + 24 to hit.  A typical CR 12 monster has around 20 AC at this point, the same would go for a humanoid in armor using a shield. Some might have 22 or so AC but you should still hit over 75% of the time. 
*Level 15* Your wisdom should be around 45 if you get a +5 tome and a +6 item while under owl's insight. So your to hit should be 11 (BAB) + 17 (WIS) + 2 (Size) = +30 to hit, again you probably never miss. The highest AC I found at CR 12 is 27. 

Even a decently equipped humanoid will have +12 from armor +4 from a shield and maybe another +6 from enchants for a total of 32 AC meaning you might miss on a 2 instead of just on a 1 

*Level 17+* You get level 9 spells, unless you're facing a tier 1 spellcaster that gets the drop on you through celerity, you'll be fine


*Spoiler: Sources*
Show

Spells: found in Spell Compendium, Frostburn and core
Dragonborn of bahamut: found in races of the dragon
Jermlaine: found in monster manual 2
Spirit Shaman: found in complete divine
Consecrate Spell : found in book of exalted deeds
zen archery: found in complete warrior
flyby attack : found online in SRD 3.5

----------


## Thurbane

*Spoiler: Intro*
Show

♫ I love big booms and I cannot lie ♫
♫ Let it snow! let it snow! ♫


*Spoiler: Mike "snowstorm" Boombottoms*
Show

*Did you think I was a bard? Well enjoy this BAIT AND SWITCH!*
TN changeling Sorcerer 5 / Escalation mage 6 / War wizard 4 / Recaster 5 
Abilities
Initial
Ability score increase
Beloved santa, plz give items
Deer Efreet, I can has stats?
Total

STR
8

6
4
18

DEX
14

6
4
24

CON
14

6
4
24

INT
12

6
4
22

WIS
8

6
4
18

CHA
18
5
6
5
34


HP 4 + 19d4 +18-4 +40 (105) + 60-100 enhancement/inherent bonuses

*Signature spells:*
for 20 hours a day, in a 480ft radius spread centered on us that moves with us, creatures take a -2 penalty to AC, lose any Dexterity bonus to AC, move at half speed, and take a -4 penalty on Dexterity-based skill checks, as well as Search, Spot, and any other checks that rely on vision. No save, no SR. It also give us 50% concealment.

four times a day while outdoor, dump snow in a 880ft radius for two rounds, dealing 48 damage and burying the poor victims, reflex halves and no burying.
*Spoiler: tactics and mandatory nod at *groans* story justifications*
Show

*1-5:*
We're finally an adult! The matriarch of the clan boombottoms thus tasks us with the adulting rite of passage : go live with some kobolds for a while, to learn how to imitate their not so secret "strong" sorcerous blood, it's some mumbo jumbo, and wiggly hands, and somehow that allows them to extract more power from their draconic blood. You suspect it's a magic feather effect, but you ObEy.
-- You're a straight sorcerer, Use the long bow if you must, but tactics don't have much to be said about at these levels, since there isn't even changing the prepared spells to worry about!
*6-10:*
Now that you successfully got the pretend draconic blood in you at a sufficent density and the clan deemed you mature enough, they told you what the next step in the basis of their power : pretend to worship the shadow!
"wait, what do you mean, pretend?" "well, young Mike, the shadow is NOT nice, but if you read these copies of ancient scroll here, you'll see he'll be amenable to lend some power if that's in the pursuit of destruction, so the trick here is, make things go boom!, but , you know, be chill about it, for if you go overboard with it, you'll attrack undue attention from those dudes with sticks up their bottoms"

-- tactics : apply escalation to your spells, refer to the handy dandy recap. we're at a point thats a mostly shadow-growth fireballs/cloudkills, for juicy double area. but until we get arcane mastery, this is a bit tricky. Given our caster level of 11, the DC of 20 for fireballs and 24 for cloudkills are not trivial, so beware.
But do enjoy your fireball being better than that of an equivalent level wizard at levels 6-9, ha!
*11-15*
"Ok, you've entreated with the shadow enough for a while, now take this bow and go train"
"what, train with the bow? why? I haven't used it since my kobold days!"
"You see young Mike, the frustation of using such inferior stuff like _muscles_ to kill things, will make you appreciate magic more, and trust you to further heights in the exploitation of the arcane matrixes!"
"for bigger booms?"
"yes, for bigger booms!"

-- tactics: the signature call avalanche is here!, for now it's "only" 450ft radius, not both maximized and repeated, "only" shadow growth, then war wizard widened, then either maximized or repeated. with a fallback of maximized widened fireballs with your 6th level slots, 1+CHA is plenty of free widened after all, no?
*16-20*
chitter chatter you're world famous because of the constant snowstorm that follows you, bask in it.

-- tactics: sculpt spell+recaster space metamorphic spell is funny. If you apply sculpt spell to a fireball and make it, say a 120ft line, then you can metamorphic it to a 80ft radius burst, THEN you widen or double widen or triple widen that, hence the 320ft fireballs way back up there in the intro!
On average in the day, considering the limited per day resources, if we only care about blasting with our high level slots
shadow growth : 6/day +1 soul of shadow
war wizard "free widen" : 13/day
recaster "sudden widen/maximize" : 5/day
thus
if war wizard and recaster widen stacks : 5/day of 880ft call avalance (shadow growth+widened+sudden widened+maximized+repeated) (9th level slots)
2/day grown widened sculpted (spaced) 240ft blackspheres (9th level slots)
3/day widened maximized/repeated 40ft cloudkills( 8th level)
3/day sculpted widened maximized/repeated (spaced) 160ft fireballs (7th level) or 3/day sculpted widened spaced 160ft cloudkills(6th level)

I humbly suggest you limited wish snowsight, it's a frostburn spell that lets you see in whiteout condition
Not much more to say, the joy of spontaneous caster is that I don't have to harp about changing this or that spell, what to do is self-evident from the spell recap! make booms go booms and all will be well! If you got the occasional need of a situational spell, there be limited wish.
And, of course, gate into free wish shenanigans for all your offtime needs

Mandatory mentioning that those other class abilities are _nice_ too! who doesn't like free quickening and whatnot!?


*Spoiler: Possible controversies*
Show

"conflicting" settings. escalation mage means eberron, war wizard "means" faerun. But I want to point out that war wizard doesn't have some setting-specific limitations, other than the generic "of Cormyr" name. It is trivially adapted to any setting without touching anything of the class, except for the name. Blacksphere is similarly with a "softlock" of "this is specifically a spell known in waterdeep", so you might need some bullsizzle reason to gate over yonder or something like that

"stacking" widen. While I feel confident that you can use shadow growth with widen spell without it being an issue, much the same way you can use spirited charge and valorous lance, since they are multipliers/enhancers that have different names, and "widen-like" effect are simply a 100%+100%+100% = 3x area of effect, this is a little bit gray in regard to war wizard "widen spell" and recaster "sudden metamagic", because they both use the same wording "apply the benefit of widen spell without increase" etcetera. If they don't stack, then our call avalanche shrinks from 880ft to 660ft, but on the other hand this frees up recaster sudden to free maximizes for the blackspheres, so those become "booms" of 240ft of 120 force damage

expanded knowledge: I've played it save and did not assume that the extra spell added to the list was automatically known, so I've gone ahead and picked them as one of our limited spell known. If you feel they are also automatically known, then that means we have an extra 5th level and 7th level spell known. I'll mention good old boring draconic polymorph for 5th, and delayed blast fireball for 7th. that way we can sculpt those delayed fireballs into morphed 8th level slots

war wizard: it technically only grants spell per day, NOT caster level, NOT spell known, only "spell per day". this is kind of disfunctional, we would only get the slots but nothing to use them with, so I am mentioning this but for this I actually go with the assumption that this is "poor 3.0 editing" and append "spell known and caster level" to that "spell per day"

shadow worship and alignment: no controversy here, we're not a cleric, "worship" doesn't need to match the alignment, it doesn't even need to be within one step!

Outside bound mini suggestion : You know the dark chaos shuffle? what am I saying, of course you do, you're a fellow forumite reading/judging an entry on this forum. Anyway, maybe make the lowkey effort to gate-wish to chaos shuffle that second weapon focus to something more useful, like I don't know, empower metamagic? this is deliberately NOT part of the entry, for much the same reason I am NOT picking favour of the martyr with expanded knowledge, those tricks aren't new nor interesting. But I'm putting the thought here

Taling about random thoughts: I'm having trouble deciding if whiteout is or isn't stopped by freedom of movement, mostly because it's supposed to be an enviromental effect?



If that's not enough, 5/day lash out with 160ft radius cloudkill, or 160ft radius fireballs, or 240/320ft radius if you fancy using the extra widening that would otherwise be reserved for the outdoor snow

You prefer a more boomy approach? what about 240ft of 120 force damage AND those that fail the reflex save are trapped as if by a wall of force, and amusingly squished down to the central 10ft radius


*Spoiler: leveling table*
Show

*Level*
*Class*
*Base Attack Bonus*
*Fort Save*
*Reflex Save*
*Will Save*
*Skills*
*Feats*
*Class Features*

1st
Sorcerer 1
+0
+0
+0
+2
*12:* {+4} Concentration: 4; {+4} Arcana: 4; {+4} Spellcraft: 4;
Racial emulation, Weapon focus(Longbow)
Metamagic specialist, stalwart

2nd
Sorcerer 2
+1
+0
+0
+3
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 5; {+1} Arcana: 5; {+1} Spellcraft: 5;



3rd
Sorcerer 3
+1
+1
+1
+3
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 6; {+1} Arcana: 6; {+1} Spellcraft: 6;
Widen spell


4th
Sorcerer 4
+2
+1
+1
+4
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 7; {+1} Arcana: 7; {+1} Spellcraft: 7;



5th
Sorcerer 5
+2
+1
+1
+4
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 8; {+1} Arcana: 8; {+1} Spellcraft: 8;



6th
Escalation mage 1
+2
+3
+1
+4
*3:* Concentration: 8; Arcana: 8; Spellcraft: 8; {+3} Use Magic Device: 3;
Draconic reservoir
The shade within

7th
Escalation mage 2
+3
+4
+1
+4
*3:* Concentration: 8; Arcana: 8; Spellcraft: 8; {+3} UMD: 6;

Escalation (shadow focus)

8th
Escalation mage 3
+3
+4
+2
+5
*3:* Concentration: 8; Arcana: 8; Spellcraft: 8; {+3} UMD: 9;

Escalation (shadow power)

9th
Escalation mage 4
+4
+5
+2
+5
*3:* Concentration: 8; Arcana: 8; {+2} Spellcraft: 10; {+1} UMD: 10;
Enlarge spell
Escalation (shadow growth)

10th
War wizard 1
+4
+7
+2
+7
*3:* {+3} Concentration: 11; Arcana: 8; Spellcraft: 10; UMD: 10;

Weapon Focus

11th
War wizard 2
+5
+8
+2
+8
*3:* {+3} Concentration: 14; Arcana: 8; Spellcraft: 10; UMD: 10;
Maximize spell
Metamagic Feat

12th
War wizard 3
+5
+8
+3
+8
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 15; Arcana: 8; {+2} Spellcraft: 12; UMD: 10;
Arcane mastery
Widen Spell

13th
War wizard 4
+6
+9
+3
+9
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 16; Arcana: 8; {+2} Spellcraft: 14; UMD: 10;
Repeat spell
Metamagic Feat

14th
Recaster 1
+6
+9
+3
+11
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 17; {+1} Arcana: 9; {+1} Spellcraft: 15; UMD: 10;

Metamorphic spell (components)

15th
Recaster 2
+7
+9
+3
+12
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 18; Arcana: 9; {+2} Spellcraft: 17; UMD: 10;
Arcane thesis (Call avalanche)
Expanded knowledge, sudden metamagic

16th
Recaster 3
+7
+10
+4
+12
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 19; Arcana: 9; {+2} Spellcraft: 19; UMD: 10;

Metamorphic spell (time)

17th
Recaster 4
+8
+10
+4
+13
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 20; {+1} Arcana: 10; {+1} Spellcraft: 20; UMD: 10;

Expanded knowledge, sudden metamagic

18th
Recaster 5
+8
+10
+4
+13
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 21; {+1} Arcana: 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 21; UMD: 10;
Sculpt spell
Metamorphic spell (space)

19th
Escalation mage 5
+8
+10
+4
+13
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 22; {+1} Arcana: 12; {+1} Spellcraft: 22; UMD: 10;

Escalation (shadow haste)

20th
Escalation mage 6
+9
+11
+5
+14
*3:* {+1} Concentration: 23; {+1} Arcana: 13; {+1} Spellcraft: 23; UMD: 10;

Soul of shadow




*Spoiler: recap*
Show

*Changeling:* race from Races of Eberron. medium humanoid(shapechanger)30ft land speed+2 racial bonus on saves against sleep and charm effects+2 racial bonus to bluff, intimidate, sense motivespeak language is always a class skillminor change shape(su): at will minor physical alterations that mechanically imitate disguise self spell
*Sorcerer:* Base class, Player's handbook. d4 hit die, 2 skill points, poor BAB, poor/poor/good saves.spellcasting: spontaneous, arcane, CHA/CHA/CHA level/bonus/DCmetamagic specialist(ex): alternate class feature from Player's Handbook II, trades summon familiar. 3+int/day apply metamagic feats without increasing casting timestalwart: ACF from Complete Mage. gain 2 HP per sorcerer level, martial profiency with one weapon (we picked longbow), weapon focus with that weapon. lose one spell known of the highest level, moving up a spell level at every odd character level
*Escalation mage:* Prestige class, Faiths of Eberron. d4 hit die, 2 skill points, poor BAB, good/poor/poor saves. Prerequisites concentration 4, arcana 8, caster level 5, any metamagic feat, must worship the shadow.spellcasting: advances arcane spellcasting at every levelThe shade within(ex): Extra HP equal to CHA mod + class levelEscalation(su): class level/day uses, swift action apply one effect from list to next spell cast within 1 round, caster level check to not suffer conseguences:Shadow focus: Increase effective spell level by 1, DC 10+2*spell level or take damage equal to spell levelShadow power: Increase numerical variables by 50%; DC 12+2*SL or take SL*2 damage and fatique per SL roundsShadow growth: Increase area of effect by 100%; DC 14+2*SL or take SL*3 damage and shaken per SL roundsShadow haste: Spell is cast as swift action; DC 16+2*SL or take 5*SL damage, slowed for SL rounds and the spell fizzlesSoul of shadows(ex): once per day each escalation power can be applied without a caster level check, but only to spell not of the highest spell level
*War wizard* of Cormyr: PRC, magic of faerun. d4 hit die, 2 skill points, poor BAB, good/poor/good saves. Prereq spellcraft 10, enlarge spell, widen spell, martial weapon profiency(any), nonevil, nonchaotic, able to cast 4th level spell.spellcasting: advances one class at every levelweapon focus: free weapon focus with one martial weapon you have profiency withmetamagic feat: at every even level, gain any one metamagic feat you qualify forwiden spell: 1+CHA/day cast a spell as if it was affected by widen spell, but without increasing slot or casting time
*Recaster:* PRC, Races of Eberron. d4 hit die, 2 skill points, poor BAB, poor/poor/good saves. prereq arcana 4, spellcraft 8, changeling race, any two metamagic feat, able to cast 3rd level arcane spellsspellcasting: advances one arcane class eveyr level except the firstExpanded knowledge: add one spell of at most your highest spell level minus one, from any list, to your class spell list. we chose Call avalanche and XXXSudden metamagic: choose a metamagic feat you know, class level/day times you can apply that metamagic without increasing the spell level/preparing/casting time. we chose widen at 2nd and maximize at 4thmetamorphic spells: Ability to modify spells as you cast themcomponents: Can ignore normal material components; can class level/day apply the benefits of silent and still metamagic to a spellTime: 3/day a spell with casting time standard action and duration more than one round is cast as a swift actoin, but duration is reduced to 1 roundSpace: 5/day can alter a spell with the following effectschange range from touch to 30ft ranged touch attackadd safe squares in an area spell, if shapeable minimum size is 5 ftchange a burst/spread/emanation shape from listdouble the number of creatures affected by spells that have a minimum distance between targets, but halves the minimum distance
*Other:*
Draconic rite of passage: Ritual delinated in Races of the dragon available to kobolds. for 100gp and 1 HP choose one 1st levle sorcerer spell, gain an 1/day SLA of that spell
Greater draconic rite of passage: web enhancement for 1000 gp and 3 HP advances sorcerer spellcasting level by 1, as if a class level was gained
*Feats:*
Racial emulation: Races of Eberron, prereq changeling. You also gain subtypes when using minor change shape, you are considered a member of the race for all purposes other than having the racial traits
Weapon focus: PHB, BAB +1, profiency with selected weapon. Gain +1 to the attack roll with the selected weapon. granted to us by stalwart sorcerer ACF and again by war wizard, the only martial profiency we have is longbow, again from stalwart sorcerer 
Widen spell: PHB, no prereq. +3 spell level metamagic effect. numeric measurement of a burst/line/spread/emanation are increased by 100%
Draconic reservoir: web enhancement, kobold, must have done draconic rite of passage, 3HD. the SLA from the rite is usable 3/day instead of 1/day
Enlarge spell: PHB, no prereq. +1 spell level metamagic effect. the range of a spell with range short/medium/long is increased by 100%
Maximize spell: PHB, no prereq. +3 spell level metamagic effect. all variable, numeric effect of the spell are maximized
Arcane mastery: Complete Arcane, prereq ability to cast arcane spells or usespell like abilities. You can take 10 on caster level checks, even under stress
Repeat spell: CA, prereq any metamagic feat. +3 spell level metamagic effect. spell is cast automatically again at the beginning of your next turn
Arcane thesis: Player's Handbook II, prereq arcana 9, able to cast arcane spells. Choose a spell, that spell is cast at +2 CL, metamagic applied to that spell have the spell level increase reduced by 1
Sculpt spell: CA, prereq any metamagic feat. +1 spell level metamagic effect. change area spell shape to one of : cylinder 10ftradius 30ft high, 40ft cone, four 10ft cubes, 20ft radius spread, 120ft line.

*Spoiler: Spells recap*
Show

Bonus slot form high CHA included, expectation is +2/4/6 CHA cloak at around level 6/10/14, and scaling +1 inherent bonuses from level 16th onward
the "SPELL X -> SPELL Y" denotes that at that level what spell is exchanged for what other spell *Level*
*spells known/changed*
*Charisma*
*0th*
*1st*
*2nd*
*3rd*
*4th*
*5th*
*6th*
*7th*
*8th*
*9th*

1st
Detect magic, Mage hand, Prestidigitation, Message; Sleep
18
5
4









2nd
Light
18
6
5









3rd
Magic missile
18
6
6









4th
Mending;  Snowball swarm
19
6
7
4








5th
Nerveskitter, floating disk
19
6
7
5








6th
Sleep->Grease; Ghost sound; Mount; Wings of cover, web; Fireball
21
6
8
7
5







7th
Snowball swarm->Resist energy ;Touch of fatique; Ethereal mount
21
6
8
8
6
4






8th
Darkvision; Primal instinct, Dispel magic
22
6
8
8
7
5






9th
Mount->shield; read magic; Cloudkill
22
6
8
8
8
6
4





10th
Heart of air; Heart of water; Heart of earth, greater resistance
24
6
8
8
8
7
5





11th
Greater resistance->Dimension door; Superior resistance
24
6
8
8
8
7
6
4




12th
Solid fog; Heart of fire, teleport
25
6
8
8
8
7
7
5




13th
Web->Mirror image; Limited wish
25
6
8
8
8
7
7
6
4



14th
-
27
6
8
8
8
8
7
6
4



15th
Call avalance; Greater dispel magic, True seeing
27
6
8
8
8
8
7
7
5



16th
Dispel magic-> Displacement; Halaster's blacksphere
29
6
9
8
8
8
8
7
6
4


17th
Spell turning, Whiteout
30
6
9
9
8
8
8
8
7
5


18th
Gate
31
6
9
9
8
8
8
8
7
6
4

19th
Greater celerity, Mind blank
32
6
9
9
9
8
8
8
8
7
5

20th
Time stop
34
6
9
9
9
9
8
8
8
8
7


*Cantrips recap omitted because they're cantrips*
*1st*Sleep: PHB, enchantment(compulsion, mind affecting); will save or sleep for up to 4HD of creatures
magic missile: PHB, evocation(force); up to five missiles dealing 1d4+1 force damage, can't miss
nerveskitter: Spell Compendium, transmutation, one creature; Immediate action +5 to initiative, can be used while flat footed
floating disk: PHB, evo(force); for hour/level a 3ft diameter disk of force follows you, it can holds 100lb/level weight
grease: PHB, conjuration(creation); round/level object or 10ft square causes reflex save to not fall prone
mount: PHB, conj(summoning); 2hours/level summon a light horse or pony to serve as mount
shield: PHB, abjuration, personal; min/level +4 shield bonus to AC
*2nd*Snowball swarm: SC, evo(cold); 1d6+CL/2 cold damage in 10ft radius burst, reflex half. max 5d6
wings of cover: Races of the dragon, evo(force), personal; immediate action gain total cover against one attack/spell/power, negating it. if area attack gain untyped +8 AC and +4 reflex saves to that attack
web: PHB, conj(creation); 10min/level, 20ft radius spread, reflex save or can't move, Successfull save movement reduced to result of strength or escape artist check-10
resist energy: PHB, abj; creature gains 10/20/30 resist to one kind of energy damage for 10min/level
darkvision: PHB, tra; creature touched gain hour/level of 60ft darkvision
heart of air: Complete mage,tra(air), personal; hour/level +10 jump and +10 to existing flight speed, immediate action dismiss early for round/level featherfall; Active with 1 other heart spell grants light fortification, all 4 heart spell grant heavy fortification.
mirror image: PHB, Ill(figment): min/level create illusory copies that may receive attacks meant for you.
*3rd*
primal instinct: Dragon magic, tra, personal; 24 hours +5 competence bonus to initiative and survival checks
heart of water: CM, tra(water), personal; hour/level swim speed, breath underwater, +5 enhancement bonus to escape artist check. swift action dismiss early for round/level freedom of movement
fireball: PHB, evo(fire); 20ft radius spread 1d6/level damage (max 10d6) reflex half
dispel magic: PHB, abj; caster level check max +10 to remove one more magical effects from creature or area
displacement: PHB, illu(glamer); creature touched round/level gain 50% miss chance
*4th*
Heart of earth: CM, tra(earth), personal; hour/level +8 against bull rush, overrun, trip attacks,  +CL*-2 temporary hit poitns (max 30), siwft aciton dismiss early to gain stoneskin for round/level
ethereal mount: SC, conj(creation); hour/level, summon 1+level/2 phantom steeds for self and allies
greater resistance: SC, abj; 24hours creature touched gains +3 resistance bonus to saves
dimension door: PHB, conj(teleportation); You and creatures touched teleports to any spot within long range, can't take other action until next turn.
solid fog: PHB, conj(creation); 20ft radius spread, block sight, all movement within reduced to 5ft
*5th*heart of fire: CM, tra(fire), personal; hour/level +10 enhacement bonus to speed and fire resistance 20, swift action dismiss early for round/level fire shield effect
call avalanche: Frostburn, evo(cold); 10ft/level radius spread. outdoor only, 8d6 crushing damage and bury creatures, reflex halves and prevents burying. freeing oneself from being buried is a DC25 strength check; learned by recaster expanded knowledge
cloudkill: PHB, conj(creation); 20ft radius spread, min/level duration; 3HD or less creature are killed, 4-6HD creature fortitude save 1d4 CON damage or killed, 7+HD 1d4 CON damage fortitude halves
teleport: PHB, conj(creation); you and creatures touched teleport to within 100miles/caster level
*6th*resistance, superior: SC, abj; creature touched gain +6 resistance bonus to saves for 24 hours
true seeing: PHB, divination; creature touched min/level, see all things as they truly are
greater dispel: PHB, abj; like dispel magic, but up to +20 on the caster level check
*7th*limited wish: PHB, universal, 300xp; duplicate  any 6th level  or lower wizard spell or any other 5th level or lower spell, plus some other open ended GM fiat effects
spell turning: PHB, abj, personal; 10min/level nontouch spells and SLA targeting you are turned back to the caster, 1d4+6 spell levels are turned.
whiteout: Frostburn, conj(creation, cold); hour/level, 120ft spread centered on target that follows it. you/target gains 50% concealment. creatures in the area can't see past 5ft, are denied DEX to AC, take -2 to AC, move at half speed -4 to some skill checks. no save, no SR, Trying to exit the area requires a survival check DC 10+caster level
*8th*Halaster's blacksphere: City of splendorpage 153, evo(force); 10ft radius 2d4+level rounds; 1d6/level force damage (max 20d6), creatures inside are trapped as if by wall of force, reflex halves and prevents being trapped
greater celerity: PHB II, tra; personal, immediate action gain one full action equivalent, dazed until the end of hte next turn afterward
mind blank: PHB, abj; creature touched, 24hours. Immunity to mind affecting effects and from information gathering divinations
*9th*Gate: PHB, conj(creation/calling); planar travel like plane shift, but precise; 100xp call creature or creatures for service
time stop: PHB, tra; personal act freely for 1d4+1 rounds, can't affect other creatures

Other mentioned:
featherfall: PHB, prevents falling damage
freedom of movement: PHB,  immune to magical effects that prevent movement, auto escape grapples
stoneskin: DR 10/adamantine until CL*10 damage are prevented, max 150
fire shield: creatures attacking you take 1d6+CL fire damage, max +15


*Spoiler: Build decision*
Show

I wanted to make something called something like "The death of magic" (hello fellow TWI fans, a witch is a witch!), and to that end my thought process was "what if.. what if I go for good old selective antimagic field.. but make it BIGGER!?"
So I got on a quest to collect as many different "widen" metamagicky effects I could get my paws on, and by the happy interaction of sculpt spell + metamorphic spell(space), that was a 320ft antimagic field :O

Then it rained hard on my parade, because _apparently_ an area of effect can't be bigger than the _range_ of the spell, so widened AMF does fat nothing :(

By that point, I was liking the simplicity/elegance that recaster+escalation mage + war wizard had, because it flows well! initially the order was different, kinda recaster->escalation mage-> war wizard, with the thought being "no one can sass me at all when I'm completing a PRC before entering the next one. and I was thinking of silence as the recaster extra spell to enbiggen, and dub it "death of magic.. lite", or perhabs be cheeky with "the sound of silence". but short duration :( and recaster extra spell known spent on low level spells felt a bit of a waste, hence the reordering.

racial emulation+draconic reservoir used to be iron will+reserves of strength, to uncap some booms. But in the end operating at "wizard levels of caster level" for much of our career is just too nice, and not losing that caster level at recaster 1 is just too nice, too. so here we are :)

----------


## Thurbane

*Spoiler: Intro*
Show

Metamagic reducers are funny, and luckily for the peace of mind of GM everywhere they are _usually_, when broad enough to "use metamagic without paying it's cost", limited as a resource to x/day uses or some such.

But I want more power! More pooooower!!!!! TO DO GOOD! All the power are belong to me!

Here is the stupidity: the "sudden" line of metamagic feats are nice and niche, because their limit of 1/day makes them not that powerful.
Combine that with some class feature that says "apply the effect of (metamagic feat you have) to the next spell you cast" and now you can use those sudden as many times as the class feature allows, right?
*Spoiler: amusing nonsequitur*
Show

the summon monster IX is actually 1/day, but not the others, no sirs'n'madams! , also they aren't invisible anymore :(


They shall not make trouble in fair Silverymoon!

*Spoiler: Sudden Guardian*
Show

LG Human, Abjurant Champion 5 / Human paragon 3 / Sorcerer 5 / Spelldancer 2 / Spellguard of Silverymoon 5
Abilities
Initial
Features
Ability score increases
I wish for performance enhancers
I wish for inherent power
20th

STR
8


6
4
18

DEX
14


6
4
24

CON
14


6
4
24

INT
12


6
4
22

WIS
8


6
4
18

CHA
18
2
5
6
5
36


*The basics*
HP 8+ 5d10+ 7d8+ 2d6 + 5d4 + 40 (126)  + 100 enhancement&inherent
AC 10 + 13 armor + 9 shield + 8 DEX +10 deflection = 50
Saves Fort 19 Reflex 22 Will 30 (6 resistance, 2 morale, 7/7/4 ability) with evasion
a nice and sexy +10 to initiative check from spells

Good old polymorph for all your face-smacking needs

some other buncho selfbuffs, and then quickened extended still silent empowered maximized summon monsters to deal with pesky invaders, 'till the end of times
bonus round THEY can't summon mooks to fight your mooks!, whoever THEY are

*Spoiler: leveling table*
Show

*Level*
*Class*
*Base Attack Bonus*
*Fort Save*
*Reflex Save*
*Will Save*
*Skills*
*Feats*
*Class Features*

1st
Human paragon 1
+0
+0
+0
+2
*24:* {+4} Concentration: 4; {+4} Diplomacy: 4; {+4} Perform(Dance): 4; {+4} Spellcraft: 4; {+4} Tumble: 4; {+4} Use Magic Device: 4;
Dodge, Mobility
Adaptive learning

2nd
Sorcerer 1
+0
+0
+0
+4
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 5; {+1} Diplomacy: 5; {+1 CC} Perform(Dance): 4.5; {+1} Spellcraft: 5; Tumble: 4; UMD: 4;

Summon familiar; Battle sorcerer

3rd
Human paragon 2
+1
+0
+0
+5
*6:* {+1} Concentration: 6; {+1} Diplomacy: 6; {+1} Perform(Dance): 5.5; {+1} Spellcraft: 6; Tumble: 4; {+2} UMD: 6;
Sudden extend, Sudden maximize
Bonus feat

4th
Sorcerer 2
+2
+0
+0
+6
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 7; {+1} Diplomacy: 7; {+1 CC} Perform(Dance): 6; {+1} Spellcraft: 7; Tumble: 4; UMD: 6;



5th
Sorcerer 3
+3
+1
+1
+6
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 8; {+1} Diplomacy: 8; {+1 CC} Perform(Dance): 6.5; {+1} Spellcraft: 8; Tumble: 4; UMD: 6;



6th
Human paragon 3
+4
+2
+2
+6
*6:* {+1} Concentration: 9; {+1} Diplomacy: 9; Perform(Dance): 6.5; {+1} Spellcraft: 9; Tumble: 4; {+3} UMD: 9;
Combat casting
Ability boost

7th
Sorcerer 4
+5
+2
+2
+7
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 10; {+1} Diplomacy: 10; {+1 CC} Perform(Dance): 7; {+1} Spellcraft: 10; Tumble: 4; UMD: 9;



8th
Abjurant champion 1
+6/+1
+2
+2
+9
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 11; {+1} Diplomacy: 11; Perform(Dance): 7; {+1} Spellcraft: 11; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 9.5;

Abjurant armor, extended abjuration

9th
Abjurant champion 2
+7/+2
+2
+2
+10
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 12; {+1} Diplomacy: 12; Perform(Dance): 7; {+1} Spellcraft: 12; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 10;
Endurance
Swift abjuration

10th
Spelldancer 1
+7/+2
+2
+4
+12
*6:* {+1} Concentration: 13; {+1} Diplomacy: 13; {+3} Perform(Dance): 10; {+1} Spellcraft: 13; Tumble: 4; UMD: 10;

Spelldance

11th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 1
+7/+2
+2
+4
+14
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 14; {+1} Diplomacy: 14; Perform(Dance): 10; {+1} Spellcraft: 14; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 10.5;

Obligation, token, ward attunement

12th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 2
+8/+3
+2
+4
+15
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 15; {+1} Diplomacy: 15; Perform(Dance): 10; {+1} Spellcraft: 15; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 11;
Sudden empower, Sudden still
Metamagic feat

13th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 3
+8/+3
+3
+5
+15
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 16; {+1} Diplomacy: 16; {+1 CC} Perform(Dance): 10.5; {+1} Spellcraft: 16; Tumble: 4; UMD: 11;

Selective spell

14th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 4
+9/+4
+3
+5
+16
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 17; {+1} Diplomacy: 17; {+1 CC} Perform(Dance): 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 17; Tumble: 4; UMD: 11;
Sudden silent
Metamagic feat, spellguard

15th
Abjurant champion 3
+10/+5
+4
+6
+16
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 18; {+1} Diplomacy: 18; Perform(Dance): 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 18; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 11.5;
Quicken spell


16th
Abjurant champion 4
+11/+6/+1
+4
+6
+17
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 19; {+1} Diplomacy: 19; Perform(Dance): 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 19; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 12;

Arcane boost

17th
Abjurant champion 5
+12/+7/+2
+4
+6
+17
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 20; {+1} Diplomacy: 20; Perform(Dance): 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 20; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 12.5;

Martial arcanist

18th
Spelldancer 2
+13/+8/+3
+4
+7
+18
*6:* {+1} Concentration: 21; {+1} Diplomacy: 21; {+2} Perform(Dance): 13; {+1} Spellcraft: 21; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 13;
Sudden quicken
Enthralling dance, Evasion

19th
Sorcerer 5
+13/+8/+3
+4
+7
+18
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 22; {+1} Diplomacy: 22; Perform(Dance): 13; {+1} Spellcraft: 22; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 13.5;

Domain access

20th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 5
+13/+8/+3
+4
+7
+18
*4:* {+1} Concentration: 23; {+1} Diplomacy: 23; Perform(Dance): 13; {+1} Spellcraft: 23; Tumble: 4; {+1 CC} UMD: 14;

Selective spell (multiple types), spell power




*Spoiler: Recap*
Show

*Human* : Player's handbook, everybody favouritemedium, humanoid, 30ft land speedno ability score adjustment1 extra feat at first level4 extra skill point at first level, and 1 more skill point eveyr other levelfavored class : any
*Human Paragon:* base class, Unearthed arcana. d8 hit die, 4 skill points, medium BAB, poor/poor/good saves. Prereq human.Any ten skills of our choice are treated as class skillAdaptive learning(ex): Chose one skill, that skill is a class skill for all our classes, we picked diplomacyBonus feat(ex): any we qualify forAbility boost(ex): Increase one ability score by 2, we picked charisma.
*Sorcerer:* base class, PHB. d4 hit die, 2 skill points, poor BAB, poor/poor/good saves.Spellcasting: spontaneous, arcane, CHA/CHA/CHA for level/bonus/DCSummon familiar: have a familiarBattle sorcerer: Variant, UA. hit die becomes d8, BAB becomes medium. One less spell slot per level, one less spell known per level.Domain access: at 5th level, gain one domain granted power and the option of casting spells in that domain 1/day for each spell level, in exchange for one less spell known for each level at subsequent levels
*Abjurant Champion:* Prestige class, Complete mage. d10 hit die, 2 skill points, good BAB, poor/poor/good saves. Prereq BAB +5, combat casting, martial weapon profiency, 1st level arcane spell with at least 1 abjuration spellSpellcasting: advances another arcane class spellcasting at every levelAbjurant armor: add class level to the bonus granted by abjuration spells that grants armor or shield bonus to ACExtended abjuration: double the duration of all abjuration spells you castSwift abjuration: Abjuration spells of class level/2 rounded up are cast as swift actionsArcane boost: swift action spend one unused spell slot to gain one insight bonus for 1 round from listBonus on attack rolls equal to the spell's levelBonus on weapon damage rolls equal to twice the spell's levelBonus to AC equal to the spell's levelBonus on saving throws equal to the spell's levelResistance to acid, cold, electricity, fire, and sonic equal to 5 × the spell's levelMartial arcanist: treat your CL with one class as equal to your BAB if it's higher
*Spelldancer:* PRC, Magic of faerun. d6 hit die, 4 skill points, poor BAB, poor/good/good saves. Prereq concentration 4, perform(dance) 6, tumble 4; Combat casting, dodge, mobility, endurance; 3rd level spellsSpellcasting: advances a casting class every level, see errata (please spare the wayback machine load if you already have the pdf of this errata)Spelldance(su): apply one or more metamagic without increasing spell level. Can't use with invocation and necromancy spells, can't apply still and quicken. requires full round action for each level it would have been increased, with escalating fortitude save. Require trivial perform(dance) checkEvasion(ex): take no damage on successfull reflex saves for halfEnthralling dance(sp): 1/day as the spell, DC 10+level+CHA
*Spellguard of Silverymoon:* PRC, Player's guide to Faerun. d4 hit die, 2 skill points, poor BAB, poor/poor/good saves. Prereq Concentration 8, Spellcraft 5; Combat casting, any one metamagic; 4th level arcane spell; Join the spellguardsspellcasting: advances an arcane casting class every levelObligation: must spend two days every ten doing spellguard dutiesToken: Can cast conjuration (summoning) spells, evocation [fire] spells, and teleportation spell within Silverymoon wardsWard attunement: Attunes to the Silverymoon mystal free of charge, can use (air walk, bless weapon, bull's strength, cat's grace, control water, discern lies, dispel chaos, dispel evil, feather fall, lesser ironguard*, quench, remove curse, remove paralysis, shield, shocking grasp, silence, and tongues) at will while within the wardsMetamagic feat: bonus metamagic feat at 2nd and 4th level, must meet prerequisitesSelective spell(su): INT/day choose a creature type or subtype while casting a spell. Spell either affect only the type chosen or doesn't affect the type chosen. at 5th level can select more than one type per spell, consuming multiple usesSpellguard(su): arcane spells that increases AC,saves or hit points with a range of personal can be cast on other as touch spellsSpell power: +1 to caster level for level dependent variables and caster level checks
*Feats:*
Dodge: PHB, DEX 13; +1 dodge bonus to AC against selected creature;
Mobility: PHB, DEX13; +4 dodge bonus to AC against attacks of opportunity from dodge target; human bonus feat
Sudden extend: Complete Arcane; 1/day spell lasts twice as long
Sudden maximize: CA, any metamagic feat; 1/day spell variable numeric effects are maximized; human paragon bonus feat
Endurance: PHB; +4 bonus to a bunch of saves related to nonlethal damage
Combat casting: PHB; +4 to concentration checks to cast on the defensive
Sudden empower: CA, any metamagic feat; 1/day spell variable numeric effect are increased by 50%
Sudden still: CA; 1/day cast spell without somatic component; spellguard bonus feat
Sudden silent: CA; 1/day cast spell without verbal component
Quicken spell: PHB; cast spell as free action; max 1/round, increase slot by 4, can't be used with spontaneous casting; spellguard bonus feat
Sudden quicken: CA, all other metamagic feat we have taken; 1/day cast spell as free action

*Spoiler: spell table*
Show

Extra slot from CHA included, enhancement bonuses to CHA were assumed around these levels: +2 at 6th, +4 at 10th, +6 at 14th. Inherent bonuses are all at 19th level when we get gate

*Caster level*
*Charisma*
*New known/changed*
*0th*
*1st*
*2nd*
*3rd*
*4th*
*5th*
*6th*
*7th*
*8th*
*9th*

-
18
-
-










1
18
Detect magic, Mage hand, Prestidigitation; LIght of Lunia
4
3









2
18
Message
5
4









3
18
Shield
5
5









4
19
Light; Light of Mercuria
5
6
3








5
21
Nerveskitter
5
7
4








6
23
Light of Lunia-> magic missile; Mending; Light of Venya
5
7
6
3







7
23
Identify; Wings of cover
5
7
7
4







8
24
Light of Mercuria -> Resist energy; Ghost sound; Summon monster IV
5
7
7
6
3






9
24
Scintillating scales; Dragonskin
5
7
7
7
4






10
26
Light of Venya-> primal instinct; Read magic; SM V
5
7
7
7
6
3





11
26
Heart of Air, Heart of Water, Greater mirror image
5
7
7
7
7
4





12
27
SM VI
5
7
7
7
7
5
3




13
27
heart of earth; heart of fire
5
7
7
7
7
6
4




14
29
SM V -> Draconic polymorph; Limited wish
5
8
7
7
7
7
5
3



15
29
Skin of the steel dragon; Resistance superior
5
8
7
7
7
7
6
4



16
30
Summon monster VIII
5
8
8
7
7
7
7
5
3


17
30
Spell turning
5
8
8
7
7
7
7
6
4


18+1
35
Gate
5
8
8
8
8
7
7
7
6
3

19+1
36
-
5
9
8
8
8
8
7
7
7
5



At 19th character level we gain the Celestia domain from spell compendium, whose granted power is 1/day 20ft emanation that gives -2 to attack rolls, AC and saves. will save negates, DC 10+CHA+"cleric level"/2 , so it's either 23 or 25 or 33 depending if we use cleric level, sorcerer level, caster level. More importantly it gives us the spell marked with a * in their name, which we can cast 1/day for each spell level

*Spells:*
cantrips recap omitted, they're all in the PHB
*1st*Light of Lunia*: Spell compendium, evocation(light, good);for 10min/level you emit light, can discarge early for up to two ranged touch attack dealign 1d6 damage, 2d6 if undead or evil outsiders
shield: PHB, abjuration, personal; min/level +4 shield bonus to AC
nerveskitter: SC, transmutation, one creature; Immediate action +5 to initiative, can be used while flat footed.
magic missile: PHB, evo(force); up to five missiles dealign 1d4+1 force damage, can't miss
identify: PHB, divination; determine magic item properties
shield of faith*: PHB, abj, one creature; min/level +2+CL/6 deflection bonus to AC 
*2nd*Light of mercuria: SC; like Light of Lunia, but dealing 2d6 / 4d6 damage
wings of cover: Races of the dragon, evo(force), personal; immediate action gain total cover against one attack/spell/power, negating it. if area attack gain untyped +8 AC and +4 reflex saves to that attack
resist energy: PHB, abj; creature gains 10/20/30 resist to one kind of energy damage for 10min/level
scintillating scales: SC, abj, personal; min/level natural armor bonus becomes deflection armor bonus
heart of air: Complete mage,tra(air), personal; hour/level +10 jump and +10 to existing flight speed, immediate action dismiss early for round/level featherfall; Active with 1 other heart spell grants light fortification, all 4 heart spell grant heavy fortification.
bear endurance*: PHB, tra; creature touched gain +4 enhancement bonus to constitution for min/level
shield other*: PHB, abj; target creature gains +1 deflection bonus to AC and +1 resistance bonus to saves, they take half damage from all sources, that damage so prevented is taken by you.
*3rd*
light of venya: SC; light Light of Lunia, but dealing 3d6 /6d6 damage. Ray can also be used to heal target by 1d6 instead
dragonskin: SC, tra, personal; 10min/level +level/2(max5) enhancement bonus to natural armor and energy resistance 10/20 to chosen type
primal instinct: Dragon magic, tra, personal; 24 hours +5 competence bonus to initiative and survival checks
heart of water: CM, tra(water), personal; hour/level swim speed, breath underwater, +5 enhancement bonus to escape artist check. swift action dismiss early for round/level freedom of movement
magic vestment*: PHB, tra; imbue armor or shield with leve/4 enhancement bonus
summon monster III*: PHB, conjuration(summoning); summon 1 or 1d3 or 1d4+1 creatures from lists, domain one limited to LG creatures only
*4th*
summon monster IV: PHB, conj(summ); up one step on the list of creatures
greater mirror image: Player's handbook II, illusion(figment), personal, immediate; min/level, summon 1d4 +CL/3 (max 8) mirror images, restore one missing mirror image per round
Heart of earth: CM, tra(earth), personal; hour/level +8 against bull rush, overrun, trip attacks,  +CL*-2 temporary hit poitns (max 30), siwft aciton dismiss early to gain stoneskin for round/level
divine power*: PHB, evocation, personal; round/level BAB becomes equal to hit die, +6 enhancement bonus to STr and CL THP
magic weapon, greater*: PHB, tra; touched weapon gains CL/4 enhancement bonus for hour/level
*5th*summon monster V*: PHB, conj(summ); up one step on the list of creatures, domain one limited to LG
heart of fire: CM, tra(fire), personal; hour/level +10 enhacement bonus to speed and fire resistance 20, swift action dismiss early for round/level fire shield effect
draconic polymorph: Draconomicon, tra, personal; min/level assume another form per polymorph rules, max 20HD, assumed form has +8 STR, +2 CON
skin of the steel dragon: Champions of valor, abj, personal; immediate action CL/3 rounds gain spell resistance 10+CL
righteous might*: PHB, tra, personal; round/level +size, +4 size bonus to STR, +2 size bonus to CON, +2 enh bonus to natural armor, DR 9/evil
*6th*summon monster VI: PHB, conj(summ); up one step on the list of creatures
resistance, superior: SC, abj; creature touched gain +6 resistance bonus to saves for 24 hours
blade barrier*: PHB, evo(force); wall lasting min/level dealing d6/level force damage (max 15) to creature passing it, reflex halves.
bear endurance, mass*: PHB, tra; like bear endurance, but creature/level target within close range
*7th*limited wish: PHB, universal, 300xp; duplicate  any 6th level  or lower wizard spell or any other 5th level or lower spell, plus some other open ended GM fiat effects
spell turning: PHB, abj, personal; 10min/level nontouch spells and SLA targeting you are turned back to the caster, 1d4+6 spell levels are turned.
regenerate*: PHB, conj(healing); heal target for 4d8+CL, removes exhaustion and fatique, removes all nonlethal damage, restore missing body parts.
summon monster VII*: PHB, conj(summ); up one step on the list of creatures, domain one limited to LG
*8th*summon monster VIII:PHB, conj(summ); up one step on the list of creatures
power word stun*: PHB, enchantment(compulsion); creature of 151 or less HP is stunned for 1d4 / 2d4 / 4d4 rounds
shield of law*: PHB, abj(lawful); creature/level, round/level, +4 deflection bonus to AC, +4 resistance bonus to AC, spell resistance 25 against chaotic spell or cast by chaotic creatures, blocks possession and mental influence, chaotic attackers are slowed (will negates)
*9th*Gate: PHB, conjuration(creation/calling); planar travel like plane shift, but precise; 100xp call creature or creatures for service
foresight*: PHB, divination, personal; 10min/level  +2 insight bonus to Ac and reflex saves, never surprised or flat-footed, additional GM fiat effect
summon monster IX*:PHB, conj(summ); up one step on the list of creatures, domain one limited to LG

Other mentioned:
featherfall: PHB, prevents falling damage
freedom of movement: PHB,  immune to magical effects that prevent movement, auto escape grapples
stoneskin: DR 10/adamantine until CL*10 damage are prevented, max 150
fire shield: creatures attacking you take 1d6+CL fire damage, max +15

*Spoiler: build decisions*
Show

Oooookay, the core idea was "lol spelldancer free metamagic", I did NOT want to make yet another persistomancer, and after carefully re-reading the spelldance, what came to mind is "can I abuse this to make use of the sudden metamagic more than once a day?". With some squinting and a permissive reading, the answer is a solid "maybe", and so I started on the road of "let's make use of that sudden no one ever tries to take, sudden quicken!"
But holy moly, SO MUCH TAXES, ok, all those other suddens are not that much of a "tax", since I can apply them just the same with spelldance, but TEN feats before I get to that holy grail of "all my spells are always quicken". what the hell!
*cough*

the early iterations were a sorcerer base into incantatrix+spellguard, but *groan* at more feat taxes with iron will, even if it payed out at 1 to 3 if the late split was incantatrix 7 / spellguard 4.
But it had the problem of giving sudden quicken very late :(, which made me consider going for sublime chord, with a fairly solid  entry in the form of bard 4/fighter 2/abjurant champion 3 into spelldancer 2/ sublime chord 2 / spellguard 5/ abjurant champion 5, which fitted very well, with the sudden quicken happening at level 15 if I went human and even had a leftover feat at 18 for "something".

For a while I was happy like that... and then I started jotting down the spell list.... and bard sucks as a base for abjurant champion, I was all hyped about the combo with spellguard 4th level spellguard feature, but "bruh, you ain't got shield, you ain't got luminous armor, are you gonna wand all your bread and butters? YOU CAN'T SPELLDANCE YOUR WANDS!"

So I tried a different approach, I was already eyeing battledancer because it's "on theme" with spelldancer, and if I'm making a potluck of "cha to everything" , there be the paladin.. and wasn't there a paladin that gives inspire courage? why yes there is, is that good enough to qualify for sublime chord? ehhhh _wiggles hand_ , that was a battledancer 1 /paladin 2/ fighter 2/ knight of the weave 1 base, into abjurant champion 5 / spellguard 4/ spelldancer 2 / sublime chord 2

I tried to fit an actual bardic music with knight of the weave, be it prestige bard, or warrior skald, but it just won't fit unless we delay sublime chord by one level, sending our singular 9th at 20th level :(. In the end I feel it's "good enough", and wanted to present a build that features sudden quicken, I've made my peace with it, and qualified with harmonious knight paladin ACF

But it didn't sit well with me, qualifying "by spirit" because "inspire courage clearly is a bardic music" but then doing stuff "by law" aka "sudden quicken isn't quicken lalala".

So, back to a sorcerer base we are, and peace about doing caster level tricks ( knight of the weave + sublime chord + abjurant champion = caster level equal to BAB+ 2*sublime chord "casting level", it was a glorious 35 at level 20, and 21 around level 14 or so, increasing by about 3 per level )

*Spoiler: tactics/spotlight/synergies*
Show

*Synergies:*
Spelldancing and sudden metamagic: sudden "X" are metamagic, and so can be spelldanced, they increase by 0, and so require 0 rounds of dancing, and we are not actually using them, so we aren't limited to 1/day!Abjurant champion and spellguard spellguard: give long shields to your friends too! alas no abjurant armor, but 60 minutes of shield per casting is plenty considering we ain't persisting!Domain access and late-taking: extra spell known for each level and all it costed was one 8th level known spell at 20th level, and we all know 20th level count for practically nothing in these competitionsspellguard spellguard in context: divine power, righteous power, there is surely some shenanigans that can be done by casting those spells on other people, right?silverymoon wards and our spell list: Oh look we are explicitly allowed ot use summoning spells whereas our enemies .. are not! and of course they are quickened maximized (etcetera)early blasting: light of lunia/mercuria/venya is shared with the familiar, so the blasting is twice as much!
*Ministory*
We humble human bowman with a knack for magic dreams of joining up the silverymoon spellguard as is tradition for our family! (for once our parents and siblings are alive! unlike generic background #1234 "our village was destroyed by orcs") so we toil toward that goal! Snap fingers, spell happens. at a point we don't even need to snap fingers! We got the secret family secret: vibe at the music you hear in your head, and spells happens bettah!

*1-5*
Start out with a bow, it won't be any worse that wizard with a sling, I promise
Light of lunya/mercuria is a good spell to share with your familiar, since the target is "you". doublign up the blasting, that's a solid 24 damage out of a first level slot if you use that usdden maximized on it, or twice that if the target is udnead/evil outsider, or twice that if you maximize mercuria once you got those sweet 2nd level slots, good numbers for these levels! You even get the option to split it up to 4 ways, juicy
*6-10*
Operation buffups is a go, and now we got some summon monster to maximize, the full round action to cast them is a bum, but extended and maximized they are, nice!
I don't know what spelldancer forbidden "invocations" are in context, I feel they probably mean evocations, so I will dutifully swap our evocations out, except wings of cover because damn that spell is stupid
callout : use yourself some wands of (greater?) luminous armor, abjurant armor should apply to it! with a masterwork UMD item you're at "success on a 1" at level 10
*11-15*
we realize our dream! more metamagic, more buffs to make us safe, and the evergreen draconic polymorph as a fallback plan for when summoning mooks doesn't cut it
callout: limited wish translates to "I fart in wizards general direction"
callout: you can spellguard wings of cover!, superior resistance lasts 72 hours!
I'll put a link here, just in case there's guidance needed for summon monster usage. just remember to pick lower lists so you can maximize and empower the 1d3 / 1d4+1
*16-20*
summon monsters: bigger better faster AND now they instantly appear, oh my! 
The light of celestia smile upon us and grants us even more spells, because we're favored by the heavens or whatnot
callout: gate = cheaper wishes so you can stop frowning at the ability scores now


*Spoiler: Possible controversies & other random musings*
Show

controversy 1: "you must spell dance at least 1 full round, even if the metamagic cost is 0", sounds a reasonable houseruling, but spelldancing is quite clear that you spelldance for a number of round equal to the increase in spell level, the increase is 0, so you spelldance 0 rounds, and the perform DC is also 10+spelllevel, so trivially met by then
controversy 2: "you can only use sudden X once a day". Sure, but we're not using those metamagic feats, we are "spelldancing to apply their effect"
controversy 3: "you can't quicken or still with spelldance". Sure, but we aren't applying quicken or still with spelldance, we are applying "sudden quicken" and "sudden still", which cascade to be quicken and still, but the feat we are spelldancing is called "sudden quicken". This may be some rules-lawyering, but that's what makes rules lawyering fun!
controversy 4: "you can't apply abjurant armor to spell you cast from wands" : the wording for using wands is "(snip) Wands use the spell trigger activation method, so casting a spell from a wand is usually (snip)"
controversy 5: "spellguard spellguard only applies to AC bonuses, bonuses to saves, and hit points manipulation", fair, you'll notice I've not mentioned granting spell turning, or the "heart of X" ,or some other of those spells to others. But other spells we have are fair game. shield,dragonskin, possibly just about anything else 6th level or lower via limited wish. I will not push about using spellturning and others on others because I'm using "letter not spirit" elsewhere, and consistency is queen!
controversy 6: "you can't apply abjurant armor bonus on shield you are casting on others", indeed, I didn't say I could! but it's still double extended for 60 juicy minutes of duration
controversy 7: "uh buh what the banana about domain access". Well, I find it's only fair that if we get the benefit of stalwart ACF, or familiar progression, out of sorcerer level rather than caster level, then the same reverse-apply to not getting the drawbacks of domain access ACF. at 5th sorcerer level, we are not getting a new 1st and 2nd level spell, and at every subsequent level we are getting one less spell known per spell level. That's exactly what we've done and we're paying the 8th level spell known tax at our next character level, so yay for rules legal level class level/character level/caster level shenanigans! Unless you want to houserule that ACF can be taken on a character level basis, but that's a can of worm I ain't touching with a 10ft pole
controversy 8: "can you choose celestia as the domain for domain access?" this one I feel the most iffy about, is a planar domain a cleric domain? it's debatable and ambigous. My fallback domain of choice is Competition, from spell compendium, in case you feel celestia is no good. Do remember we are still limited to only one spell per level per day, even if we "know" two, so this little bit of diversity from having a planar domain doesn't actually matter all that much.
controversy 9: "how are you getting inherent bonuses to 5 with only 2 9th level slots", there's various ways. The two simplest ones are to ask the single creature to "use wish in 4/3/2/1 days to increase my X", or to get more than one creature by boosting your CL with any of the various CL boosting tricks. calling two efreeti with one gate is just 2 CL away, for example ( or one level)

Shenanigans: assuming the build is "a tradition from father to son", you can do early entry shenanigans by ditching the battle sorcerer ACF and qualifying for abjurant champion at 6th level by the trick of "our father casts divine power on us", this frees up one more spell known and one more spell slot for each level, at the overall cost of 1 BAB and 10 or so HP

domain access not actually necessary for the build, but I wanted to showcase that little trick of taking 5th level of sorcerer later than 5th character level, since it's a new thing to me and so I'm excited about it

VERY stupid "get books thrown at you" thought: sudden quicken doesn't technically have the quicken limitation of "only one quickened spell per round", so if you feel like getting stupid, blow your load of spells all in one round

Spelldancer gives evasion, this was such a nice set up to do a sublime chord into fochlucan lyrist build, but druidic is out for this round theme

----------


## Thurbane

_"You can become anybody you want." 
Well, I decided to become a half-dragon._
From the very birth Thartharn knew: he is a dragon descendant. He and all his clan. But it wasn't enough for him. He always wanted more. He studied magic and awaked dragon fire in his blood. The next point of the plan was to become a true half-dragon and there was a surprise waiting for Thartharn. His dragon ancestor wasn't pureblood red dragon, what he believed in. Ancestor was at least partially a pyroclastic dragon. When Thartharn found this out, he began to find out the details and during this research he turned to his divine master Falazure, dragons god of Decay.

*NE Fireblood Dwarf Duskblade 5/Abjurant Champion 5/Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 10*

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

	Abilities
	Initial
	Fireblood Dwarf
	4th
	8th
	10th
	12th
	14th
	16th
	20th
	Total

	STR
	12


	2
	2


	4

	20

	DEX
	10








	10

	CON
	15
	2

	1

	2

	1
	1
	22

	INT
	18

	1


	1
	2


	22

	WIS
	10








	10

	CHA
	8
	-2





	2

	8





*Spoiler: Level table*
Show

*	Level	*
*	Class	*
*	Base Attack Bonus	*
*	Fort Save	*
*	Reflex Save	*
*	Will Save	*
*	Skills	*
*	Feats	*
*	Class Features	*

	1st
	Duskblade 1
	1
	2
	0
	2
 *24:* {+4} Concentration: 4; {+4} Jump: 4; {+4} Knowledge (arcana): 4; {+4} Knowledge (religion): 4; {+2 CC} Speak Language: 1; {+4} Spellcraft: 4; {+2} Tumble: 2;
	Versatile Spellcaster1
	Arcane attunement, armored mage (light)

	2nd
	Duskblade 2
	2
	3
	0
	3
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 5; Jump: 4; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 5; {+1} Knowledge (religion): 5; {+1} Knowledge (the planes): 1; Speak Language: 1; {+1} Spellcraft: 5; {+1} Tumble: 3;
	Combat CastingB
	Combat Casting

	3rd
	Duskblade 3
	3
	3
	1
	3
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 6; Jump: 4; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 6; Knowledge (religion): 5; {+2} Knowledge (the planes): 3; Speak Language: 1; {+1} Spellcraft: 6; {+1} Tumble: 4;
	Fire Bloodline (Duskblade)3
	Arcane channeling

	4th
	Duskblade 4
	4
	4
	1
	4
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 7; Jump: 4; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 7; Knowledge (religion): 5; {+2} Knowledge (the planes): 5; Speak Language: 1; {+1} Spellcraft: 7; {+1} Tumble: 5;

	Armored mage (medium)

	5th
	Duskblade 5
	5
	4
	1
	4
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 8; Jump: 4; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 8; Knowledge (religion): 5; {+2} Knowledge (the planes): 7; Speak Language: 1; {+1} Spellcraft: 8; {+1} Tumble: 6;

	Quick cast 1/day

	6th
	Abjurant Champion 1
	6
	4
	1
	6
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 9; {+1} Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 9; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; Speak Language: 1; {+1} Spellcraft: 9; {+1} Swim: 1; {+1} Tumble: 7;
	Power in the Blood6
	Abjurant armor, extended abjuration

	7th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 1
	6
	6
	1
	8
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 10; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 10; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; {+2} Sense Motive: 2; {+1} Speak Language: 2; {+1} Spellcraft: 10; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;

	Natural armor increase (+1), bonus spell (9th)

	8th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 2
	7
	7
	1
	9
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 11; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 11; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; {+2} Sense Motive: 4; {+1} Speak Language: 3; {+1} Spellcraft: 11; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;

	Ability boost (Str +2), claws and bite, bonus spell (9th)

	9th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 3
	8
	7
	2
	9
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 12; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 12; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; {+2} Sense Motive: 6; {+1} Speak Language: 4; {+1} Spellcraft: 12; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;
	Sudden Empower9
	Breath weapon (2d8)

	10th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 4
	9
	8
	2
	10
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 13; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 13; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; {+2} Sense Motive: 8; {+1} Speak Language: 5; {+1} Spellcraft: 13; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;

	Ability boost (Str +2), natural armor increase (+2), bonus spell (9th)

	11th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 5
	9
	8
	2
	10
 *6:* {+1} Concentration: 14; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 14; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; {+2} Sense Motive: 10; {+1} Speak Language: 6; {+1} Spellcraft: 14; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;

	Blindsense 30 ft., bonus spell (9th)

	12th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 6
	10
	9
	3
	11
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 15; {+1} Diplomacy: 1; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 15; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; {+2} Sense Motive: 12; {+1} Speak Language: 7; {+1} Spellcraft: 15; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;
	Maximize Spell12
	Ability boost (Con +2), bonus spell (9th)

	13th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 7
	11
	9
	3
	11
 *7:* {+1} Concentration: 16; {+1} Diplomacy: 2; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 16; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; {+2} Sense Motive: 14; {+1} Speak Language: 8; {+1} Spellcraft: 16; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;

	Breath weapon (4d8), natural armor increase (+3)

	14th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 8
	12
	10
	3
	12
 *8:* {+1} Concentration: 17; {+4} Diplomacy: 6; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 17; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; Sense Motive: 14; {+1} Speak Language: 9; {+1} Spellcraft: 17; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;

	Ability boost (Int +2), bonus spell (9th)

	15th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 9
	12
	10
	4
	12
 *8:* {+1} Concentration: 18; {+4} Diplomacy: 10; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 18; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; Sense Motive: 14; {+1} Speak Language: 10; {+1} Spellcraft: 18; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;
	Arcane Disciple (Death)15
	Wings, bonus spell (9th)

	16th
	Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 10
	13
	11
	4
	13
 *8:* {+1} Concentration: 19; {+4} Diplomacy: 14; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 19; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; Sense Motive: 14; {+1} Speak Language: 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 19; Swim: 1; Tumble: 7;

	Blindsense 60 ft., dragon apotheosis

	17th
	Abjurant Champion 2
	14
	11
	4
	14
 *8:* {+1} Concentration: 20; Diplomacy: 14; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 20; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; Sense Motive: 14; Speak Language: 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 20; {+3} Swim: 4; {+2} Tumble: 9;

	Swift abjuration

	18th
	Abjurant Champion 3
	15
	12
	5
	14
 *8:* {+1} Concentration: 21; Diplomacy: 14; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 21; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; Sense Motive: 14; Speak Language: 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 21; Swim: 4; {+5} Tumble: 14;
	Accelerate Matamagic (Maximize)18


	19th
	Abjurant Champion 4
	16
	12
	5
	15
 *8:* {+1} Concentration: 22; Diplomacy: 14; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 22; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; Sense Motive: 14; Speak Language: 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 22; Swim: 4; {+3} Tumble: 17; {+2} Swift Concentration;

	Arcane boost

	20th
	Abjurant Champion 5
	17
	12
	5
	15
 *8:* {+1} Concentration: 23; Diplomacy: 14; Jump: 5; {+1} Knowledge (arcana): 23; Knowledge (religion): 5; Knowledge (the planes): 7; Sense Motive: 14; Speak Language: 11; {+1} Spellcraft: 23; {+1} Swim: 5; {+2} Tumble: 19; {+2} Back on Your Feet, Swift Concentration;

	Martial arcanist



*Learned languages:* Automatic - Common and Dwarven; Intelligence bonus - Giant, Gnome, Terran, and Undercommon; Speak Language (in the order received) - Draconic, Ignan, Abyssal, Infernal, Orc, Elven, Drow Sign Language, Beholder, Worg, Grimlock and Yuan-ti.

If flaws are in the game it can be good idea to take Dragon Breath feat (Races of the Dragon) and/or Fiery Burst feat (Complete Mage).


*Spoiler: Magic*
Show

*	Level	*
*	Class	*
*	0th	*
*	1st	*
*	2nd	*
*	3rd	*
*	9th	*
*	New spells known (level)	*

	1st
	Duskblade
	3
	2+1



 _Acid Splash_ (0), _Disrupt Undead_ (0), _Ray of Frost_ (0), _Touch of Fatigue_ (0), _Blade of Blood_ (1),_ Lesser Deflect_ (1)

	2nd
	Duskblade
	4
	3+1



 _Ray of Enfeeblement_ (1)

	3rd
	Duskblade
	5
	4+1



 _Dimension Hop_ (2), _Hypnotism_ (1), _Pyrotechnics_ (2), _Tongues_ (3), _Fire Shield_ (4), _Cloudkill_ (5), _Summon Monster VI_ (6), _Delayed Blast Fireball_ (7), _Sunburst_ (8), _Meteor Swarm_ (9)

	4th
	Duskblade
	6
	5+1



 _Deflect_ (2)

	5th
	Duskblade
	6
	5+1
	2+1


 _Scorching Ray_ (2)

	6th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+1
	3+1

	PitB
 _Disintegrate_ (5)

	7th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+1
	3+1

	PitB+1
	-

	8th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+1
	3+1

	PitB+2
	-

	9th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+1
	3+1

	PitB+2
	-

	10th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+1
	3+1

	PitB+3
	-

	11th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+1
	3+1

	PitB+4
	-

	12th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+2
	3+1

	PitB+5
	-

	13th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+2
	3+1

	PitB+5
	-

	14th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+2
	3+2

	PitB+6
	-

	15th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+2
	3+2

	PitB+7
	-

	16th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+2
	3+2

	PitB+7
	-

	17th
	Duskblade
	6
	6+2
	5+2

	PitB+7
 _Wail of the Banshee_ (9)

	18th
	Duskblade
	6
	7+2
	6+2

	PitB+7
 _Destruction_ (7)

	19th
	Duskblade
	6
	7+2
	6+2
	2+1
	PitB+7
 _Seeking Ray_ (2)

	20th
	Duskblade
	6
	8+2
	7+2
	3+1
	PitB+7
 _Polar Ray_ (5)


All spells are from PHB and PHBII.


*Spoiler: Snapshots*
Show

*Spoiler: ECL 1-5*
Show

Thartharn is just a Duskblade at this moment. With Versatile Spellcaster and Fire Bloodline he was able to expand his repertoire of spells, not only with bonus spells from bloodline feat, but also becoming able to get into his Duskblade's spell known spells one level higher than regular Duskblade can.



> Each time you gain a new class level, you learn one additional spell of any level you can cast, chosen from the duskblade spell list.


Also Duskblade gives ability to use spells in medium armor - Thartharn want mithril full plate since 4th level. Plus full BAB and all martial weapons. If Thartharn is out of spells he can draw his waraxe or composite bow and continue fighting.

Quick cast 1/day is cool, too.

*Spoiler: ECL 6*
Show

Well. Main trick is here. Power in the Blood feat. It's so bad worded. 



> You may cast one additional spell per day, over and above your allotment for the class that qualified you for your base bloodline feat. The additional spell must be one granted by that bloodline feat.


Do you see? There are no spell level limitations. And I don't know if it is a mistake or maybe the authors true intention. But anyway, I use it as it is written. 9th level spell clearly is "over and above allotment for the Duskblade." So there is no reason for Thartharn not to cast _Meteor swarm_ 1/day. _Sunburst_ or _Cloudkill_ can be useful in some circumstances, too. Plus, this means I can take any spell up to 9th level when leveling up. So I took _Disintegrate_.

First level of Abjurant Champion gives Duskblade not very useful abilities. There are only two abjuration spells in his repertoire. Both are 1 round or until the first attack and only one of them gains a shield bonus to AC. But, if you need to survive this specific single very dangerous blow it can be useful.

*Spoiler: ECL 7-16*
Show

Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple. Stat bonuses, wings, NatAC, Breath weapon, immune to sonic all this is a good addition to the main class feature for Thartharn - bonus spell. 



> Dragon disciples gain bonus spells as they gain levels in this prestige class, as if from having a high ability score. A bonus spell can be added to any level of spells the disciple already has the ability to cast.


Thartharn has the ability to cast 9th level spells, so... at the end of Dragon Disciple he can cast up to eight (or nine if he obtains at least +6 to his Int) 9th (or lower) level spells. Eight _Meteor Swarms_... can be a decisive argument. As like eight maximized _Disintegrate_.

Arcane Disciple (Death) is taken with a view to the future levels.

*Spoiler: ECL 17-20*
Show

The rest Abjurant Champion's levels. I aimed for a Martial arcanist feature. It improves Thartharn's CL dramatically! From 9 to 17. It's good for all his spells. _Disintegrate_, _Polar Ray_, _Scorching Ray_, _Dimension Hop_, _Deflect_ - all of them are improving. And Arcane boost can be occasionally useful, either.

I should mention _Wail of the Banshee_ and _Destruction_ taken via Arcane Disciple. These two spells are very good additional SoD options if just damage isn't enough.

_Seeking Ray_ works well with quick cast as adjustment fire before maximized _Polar Ray_, maximized _Disintegrate_ or other ray spell.

And having received Accelerate Metamagic (Maximize) Thartharn no longer has any reason not to use Maximize Spell with every 4th-5th level spell he casts.



*Spoiler: Books*
Show

*	Type	*
*	Name	*
*	Book	*
*	Page	*

	Race
	Fireblood Dwarf
	Dragon Magic
	7

	Class
	Duskblade
	PHB II
	19

	Prestige Class
	Abjurant Champion
	Complete Mage
	50

	Prestige Class
	Dragon Disciple
	DMG
	183

	ACF
	Skilled City-Dweller
	Urban Class Features
 Link

	Ancestor
	Pyroclastic Dragon
	Draconomicon
	182

	Template
	Half-Pyroclastic Dragon
	Races of the Dragon
	71

	God
	Falazure
	Draconomicon
	33

	Feat
	Versatile Spellcaster
	Races of the Dragon
	101

	Feat
	Combat Casting
	PHB
	92

	Feat
	Fire Bloodline
	Dragon Compendium
	99

	Feat
	Power in the Blood
	Dragon Compendium
	105

	Feat
	Sudden Empower
	Complete Arcane
	83

	Feat
	Maximize Spell
	PHB
	97

	Feat
	Arcane Disciple
	Complete Divine
	79

	Feat
	Accelerate Metamagic
	Races of the Dragon
	98

	Skill Trick
	Swift Concentration
	Complete Scoundrel
	90

	Skill Trick
	Back on Your Feet
	Complete Scoundrel
	85

----------


## Thurbane

*Foehn Elf-Friend*


_Foehn reading in her library._

*CN Advanced Sylph (4 RHD) / Metamagic Specialist Sorcerer 1 / Ruathar 1 / Mindbender 1 / Dark Scholar 2 / Spellguard of Silverymoon 4 / Dark Scholar +2*
*Spoiler: Ability scores*
Show

Base array (32 point buy): 8 STR / 10 DEX / 15 CON / 16 INT / 10 WIS / 16 CHA

Sylph modifiers: 6 STR / 12 DEX / 13 CON / 20 INT / 16 WIS / 22 CHA

After increases: 6 STR / 12 DEX / 14 CON / 20 INT / 16 WIS / 24 CHA


*Spoiler: Story*
Show

*Spoiler: Advertisement*
Show

*Are you FED UP with your poor little wizards dying on you?

Have you HAD ENOUGH of surprise attacks, ranged snipers, and enemy death spells?

FOEHN ELF-FRIEND IS AT YOUR SERVICE

WHY CARE ABOUT SEEING YOUR MAGE WHEN YOU CAN SEE HER RESULTS*
I mean you're kinda not seeing my results either, like you're seeing some dudes dying but you don't see what's killing them, anyway I hope that we can agree on the fact that I'm the one responsible for it and should be paid for it.


Also available for spell scroll execution (arcane and divine), lore recall, sorcerous mentoring (NO earth sorcerers, it's not a prejudice i just don't get along with them), teleportation services (intra- and extraplanar), permanency services, really funny pranks, entertainment for parties and weddings (no funerals they bum me out), private investigation, helping you cheat at 'honorable duels', diplomacy (elves preferred, results with non-elves not guaranteed)

*CONTACT NOW TO INQUIRE ABOUT RATES!!!!!! PAYMENT IN GOLD, GEMS, SCROLLS, AND RARE BOOKS ALL UNDER CONSIDERATION*

if you're a member of the Spellguard of Silverymoon please just ignore this, like c'mon dude nowhere in the oath does it say I can't make some money on the side.




*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Foehn starts off her career as a somewhat isolated sylph, living out her days in those mountain valleys she calls home, possessed of a powerful curiosity but content to sate it by spying on the odd traveller passing by. However, one day, she spots an elvish mage and his adventuring companions bravely fighting off a mountain troll. Feeling an odd affection she can't quite place, Foehn decides there and then to accompany them from a distance, and learn more about this elf.

For a long time, Foehn follows the adventurers unseen. Her help does not go unnoticed: battles are just a little bit easier, foes more prone to mistakes, at times the party finds tailor-made camping sites just as they sit down to rest, firewood piled up and the ground cleared of rocks, and on one notable occasion a pair of attacking wyverns are snatched out of the air by a freak whirlwind, which transforms into an air elemental seconds later.

 At last, the mage puts the facts together and calls out to Foehn, who casts off her invisibility, explains her purposes, and formally requests to join the party.

Despite their different origins, Foehn and the elf find much to talk about. They share a love of learning, for magic, and nature. Both are well-acquainted with the melancholia of watching the things you love age while you stay the same, with Foehn recounting stories of the ice ages, when glaciers covered her home and she would admire their glint from the cold skies above. The elf introduces Foehn to books, which she rapidly takes to, and the two spend many a long night side by side, one reading while the other keeps watch over their sleeping allies. A love blooms between them, and one night the two wed, the other party members 

Eventually, the two of them return to the mage's hometown, Silverymoon. Foehn isn't one to settle down, though, and while her husband takes care of the newly-hatched children, continues to hone her magical powers, going on distant expeditions to find new troves of knowledge. Her adventures bring her into contact with the Ebon Cabal, and though she stays out of their shadier business, Foehn has no problem with passing them information in return for rare tomes. Besides, those Luminous Order goons chased her off when all she did was take a look at their library, so as far as Foehn is concerned, they _deserve_ to have their secrets leaked.

With her magical powers growing more and more, Foehn is invited to join Silverymoon's defense forces, a task she happily shoulders. The city is truly her home by now, and she regularly visits her former adventuring partners, now approaching old age, who have retired there as well. Still, most of the time she's out and about, tracking down new bits of lore, supporting adventuring parties, or even performing more mundane spellcasting services: all for very reasonable fees. She does have kids to put through college, after all!




*Spoiler: Build table*
Show

*Level*
*Class*
*Base Attack Bonus*
*Fort Save*
*Ref Save*
*Will Save*
*New Skills*
*Feats*
*Class Features*

9th
Advanced Sylph (4 RHD, +5 LA)
+4
+4
+4
+4
Bluff 1, Balance 5, Concentration 7, Diplomacy 3, Intimidate 3, Knowledge (Arcana) 3, Knowledge (History) 3, Knowledge (Nature) 7, Knowledge (The Planes) 3, Listen 7, Move Silently 7, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Spot 7, Survival 7
Silent Spell, Invisible Spell
Outsider traits, 8th-level Sorcerer casting (RHD+4), Summon Elemental, Greater Invisibility, SR 14, Wild Empathy

10th
Metamagic Specialist Sorcerer 1
+4
+4
+4
+6
Bluff 4, Concentration 8, Knowledge (Arcana) 6
-
Metamagic Specialist (8/day)

11th
Ruathar 1
+4
+4
+6
+8
Concentration 9, Diplomacy 4, Intimidate 4, Knowledge (Arcana) 9, Knowledge (History) 4, Sense Motive 4,
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longbow)B, Darkstalker
Word of Friendship, Gift of the Elves

12th
Mindbender 1
+4
+6
+6
+10
Concentration 10, Knowledge (Arcana) 10, Knowledge (History) 9
-
Telepathy

13th
Dark Scholar 1
+4
+6
+6
+12
Concentration 11, Knowledge (Arcana) 11, Knowledge (History) 10, Spellcraft 4
-
Book Mastery (Histories of the Mad Empire, Vol II)

14th
Dark Scholar 2
+5
+6
+6
+13
Concentration 12, Knowledge (Arcana) 12, Knowledge (History) 12, Spellcraft 7
Combat Casting
Scholarly Lore

15th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 1
+5
+6
+6
+15
Concentration 13, Knowledge (Arcana) 13, Knowledge (History) 13, Spellcraft 11
-
Obligation, Token, Ward Attunement

16th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 2
+6/+1
+6
+6
+16
Concentration 14, Knowledge (History) 14, Knowledge (The Planes) 5, Spellcraft 14
Deafening SpellB
Metamagic Feat

17th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 3
+6/+1
+7
+7
+16
Concentration 15, Knowledge (History) 15, Knowledge (The Planes) 9, Spellcraft 15
Mindsight
Selective Spell

18th
Spellguard of Silverymoon 4
+7/+2
+7
+7
+17
Concentration 16, Knowledge (History) 16, Knowledge (The Planes) 13, Spellcraft 16
Twin SpellB
Metamagic Feat, Spellguard

19th
Dark Scholar 3
+7/+2
+8
+8
+17
Concentration 17, Knowledge (History) 17, Knowledge (The Planes) 17, Spellcraft 17
Retrain Silent Spell to Quicken Spell if allowed
Book Mastery (Book of the Stilled Tongue)

20th
Dark Scholar 4
+8/+3
+8
+8
+18
Concentration 18, Knowledge (Arcana) 16, Knowledge (History), 18, Knowledge (The Planes) 18, Spellcraft 18
Versatile Spellcaster
Book Mastery (The Ascendancy Manuscript)





*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*Spells per Day*
*Level*
*0lvl*
*1st*
*2nd*
*3rd*
*4th*
*5th*
*6th*
*7th*
*8th*
*9th*

9th
6
8
8
6
4
-
-
-
-
-

10th
6
8
8
7
5

-
-
-
-

11th
6
8
8
7
6
4
-
-
-
-

12th
6
8
8
7
7
5
-
-
-
-

13th
6
8
8
7
7
5
-
-
-
-

14th
6
8
8
8
7
6
4
-
-
-

15th
6
8
8
8
7
7
5
-
-
-

16th
6
8
8
8
7
7
6
4
-
-

17th
6
8
8
8
7
7
7
5
-
-

18th
6
8
8
8
7
7
7
6
3
-

19th
6
8
8
8
7
7
7
7
4
-

20th
6
8
8
8
7
7
7
7
5
3



*Spells Known*
*Level*
*0lvl*
*1st*
*2nd*
*3rd*
*4th*
*5th*
*6th*
*7th*
*8th*
*9th*

9th
8
5
3
2
1
-
-
-
-
-

10th
8
5
4
3
2
-
-
-
-
-

11th
9
5
4
3
2
1
-
-
-
-

12th
9
5
5
4
3
2
-
-
-
-

13th
9
5
5
4
3
2
-
-
-
-

14th
9
5
5
4
3
2
1
-
-
-

15th
9
5
5
4
4
3
2
-
-
-

16th
9
5
5
4
4
3
2
1
-
-

17th
9
5
5
4
4
4
3
2
-
-

18th
9
5
5
4
4
4
3
2
1
-

19th
9
5
5
4
4
4
3
3
2
-

20th
9
5
5
4
4
4
3
3
2
1



Known spells (level 20), acquired in order:
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Caltrops, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Launch Item, Read Magic, Sonic Snap, Mending
*Level 1:* Grease, Enlarge Person, Shield, Wall of Smoke, Charm Person
*Level 2:* Cloud of Bewilderment, Web, Heroics, Detect Thoughts, Summon Monster II
*Level 3:* Haste, Stinking Cloud, Shivering Touch, Major Image
*Level 4:* Solid Fog, Black Tentacles, Polymorph, Bloodstar
*Level 5:* Wall of Stone, Teleport, Cloudkill, Flesh to Salt
*Level 6:* Freezing Fog, Greater Dispel Magic, Bite of the Weretiger
*Level 7:* Choking Cobwebs, Summon Monster VII, Plane Shift
*Level 8:* Maze, Prismatic Wall
*Level 9:* Shapechange


*Spoiler: Build Spotlights*
Show

*ECL 9*
The 'pure' monster build is an 8th-level sorcerer, meaning you have access to 4th-level spells. Communication with allies while cloaked is a bit rough at these levels, but Silent Ghost Sound works if you need to stay perfectly cloaked, and in the worst case you can just yell something, cast a nonsilent spell, and immediately airskulk 45 ft. (half speed!) away to throw enemies off your trail (so even giant area spells like Cone of Cold or Circle of Death will not hit you, if aimed at your previous location).

You're also permanently affected by Greater Invisibility, and your pre-item skill modifiers are +16 move silently and +40 hide (+60 while immobile, note that your fly maneuverability is enough to hover and the underlying mechanism explicitly doesn't require you to flap your wings). Silent Spell lets you cast lower-level magic without having to reveal your position, and the longer casting time isn't too annoying when enemies will struggle to notice you casting or interrupt your spell. Lastly, once per day (preferably on a turn where you need to move quietly), you can summon a Large elemental of your choosing (even earth, which is thematically odd, but I'm not complaining).

Invisible Spell goes great with our spell selection. The main downside of encounter-ending spells like Grease, Web, or Black Tentacles is that, after the initial casting, enemies simply avoid them. By making the effect invisible, you make it much harder for foes to pin down where they can or cannot safely go. Illusion spells let you add an additional layer of unreality to screw with enemies, and also work to give allies deployable one-way cover (simply tell them beforehand to disbelieve, which should count as 'having proof' that the effect is not real). Note that we have some summoning spells on our list, but they're mostly there for utility/trapfinding: if a DM rules that Invisible Spell doesn't render the summoned monsters invisible, that's completely fine.

*ECL 13*
The sorcerer dip lets us advance our casting with PrCs, while also giving us the ability to apply metamagic without increased casting time eight times per day, or twice per encounter. 

A level of Ruathar has earned us ranks in key skills, as well as mostly flavorful class features. That said, Gift of the Elves does list boots of +5 Move Silently among the options, which fit this character quite well. Also, as you're a chaotic caster, you could plausibly DCFS the free martial weapon proficiency with a pair of scrolls, but I'm not going to just assume that flies at your table. Darkstalker is a must on every stealth-based character.

Mindbender gives yet another few ranks in the useful knowledge skills, while also giving us Telepathy. This neatly solves the problem of communicating while hidden (assuming that Silent Ghost Sound isn't on the table for the round) and also enables Mindsight a few levels from now. Lastly, we enter Dark Scholar and get a minor benefit in some Will bonuses.

Wall of Stone is a bit of a curious feat. It helps divide groups of enemies and shape spell effects, but more interesting is its interaction with Invisible Spell. Ask your DM whether an Invisible Wall of Stone generates nonmagical invisible walls (made out of some theoretical material with no refractive index, complete transparency, and the properties of stone), nonmagical walls with magical invisibility on them, or simply fails to affect the spell entirely (though in the latter case, I am unsure what the 'visual manifestation' of Wall of Stone is, if not the visible wall of stone).

*ECL 17*
Combat Casting is even more useless for us than it is for most casters, but Spellguard ends up giving us two metamagic feats, so it's profitable on net. We also grab Mindsight, which is absolutely amazing in preventing ambushes, allowing for threat identification, and revealing huge amounts of information about dungeons you might explore.

After another level of Dark Scholar, which gives us the occasional useful Lore, we enter Spellguard of Silverymoon. Selective Spell has _insane_ interactions with Invisible Spell: imagine a Web that your melee brutes can ignore, or a Solid Fog that only affects the enemy dragon. RAW there's also some shenanigans possible with the 'Casting a selective spell requires a full-round action.' wording, but I'm not going to pretend any table would let that slide. 7th-level spells are a bit less notable than previous levels have been, but Choking Cobwebs is extremely potent if you can layer it, and Summon Monster VII is incredibly versatile for a single known spell.

Deafening Spell isn't really good for most other casters, but for a character with sky-high Hide but so-so Move Silently, it's a godsent, especially with Bloodstar forcing repeated saves to large numbers of foes (yes, ability damage is damage). It's also a neat way to disturb enemy communications, mess with casters, and even make the surprise round just a tad more advantageous, if you use it to lower initiative.

*ECL 20*
Spellguard is another great feature for the support sorcerer: why keep quality spells like Shapechange (straightforwardly a 'spell that restores hit points'!) to yourself? Your other options for the effect are Shield (random immediate-action AC bonuses are never not useful) and Bite of The Weretiger (hope you like strength bonuses, mr melee guy), but note that a bunch of spell scrolls also benefit from this feature.

Speaking of spell scrolls: you can use clerical ones now, thanks to The Ascendancy Manuscript. If your party didn't have a divine utility caster (or simply nobody to cast Resurrection on the dead cleric), they do now. Dark Scholar also gives you automatic Silent Spell on everything 7th-level or lower, which is amazing. Higher-level spells are a lesser concern when it comes to giving away your position: Foehn's sole 9th-level spell is a long-duration buff, while her 8th-level spells serve to immediately separate her from a threat and can, if truly necessary, be cast with a manual Silent anyway (unless your DM allows retraining, in which case you don't have Silent Spell anymore).

We round our feat collection out with Versatile Spellcaster, which really helps cast all those high-level metamagic spells we want, and Twin Spell, because sometimes controlling two parts of the battlefield at once is what's needed.



*Spoiler: Discussion*
Show

The main issue of metamagic spontaneous casters is, of course, the restrictions on casting time. If you start casting a full-round spell, devastating as it may be, that's a clear sign for enemies to duck for cover, activate their defensive abilities, or just run up and shank you in the guts. This got me thinking: what if the enemies don't _know_ you started casting? What if they don't even know you're there?

Invisibility was easy enough: Sylphs have considerable sorcerer casting and at-will Greater Invisibility, and after looking around for a way to get free Silent Spell on everything, I stumbled upon Dark Scholar and its Tome of the Stilled Tongue feature. Dark Scholar sees probably zero use ever, but it did a lot for this build so I made it one of the centerpieces. Mindbender was the obvious way to communicate silently, so I looked to fit that in as well.

From there, the build was under some pretty tight constraints: I needed to keep up full casting (because Sylph and Dark Scholar were both eating a level already), I needed to get the mindbender entry skills (none granted by sylph, one by sorcerer), and I needed to get _additional_ entry skills for Dark Scholar (neither know(history) nor know(religion) were on the sorcerer list). And obviously, no prestige class could have major entry requirements, because the build was already down two feats from your standard human caster.

Spellguard of Silverymoon synergized well with the rest of the build, giving me free metamagic feats (at the cost of one useless feat tax), letting me share personal-range buffs that Foehn has no use for otherwise, and obviously negating any risk of screwing over your allies with BFC. Nothing baits enemies like a fighter standing in the open, only for it to be revealed there's two layers of invisible humanoid-ignoring Choking Cobwebs around his position. The only issue with Spellguard was that it didn't quite solve my skill problems, but fortunately Ruathar has very generous entry conditions and fully advances casting. Flavorwise, Ruathar+Spellguard fit very well together, and the story grew from there.


*Spoiler: Variants*
Show

My first thought for the build was to go Incantatrix, before realizing that sorcerer/incantatrix was one of the most boring entries imaginable. Also, Silent Spell wouldn't benefit from the metamagic reduction so in the end you'd be doing what every Incantatrix is doing anyway, which is slinging Twinned Repeated encounter-enders around, perhaps with a little more space to tack Silent on.

Before deciding on Spellguard of Silverymoon, I briefly considered Alienist as a knowledge-granting full-casting PrC, but Alienist required too many levels to break even on feats (not to mention that I like my summoner PrCs to not actively worsen summoning). That said, I really like the idea of a silent summoning platform conjuring horrors from beyond, while staying permanently invisible to hide her mutated form. If your DM lets you use one of the many alienist fixes out there, it might be worth a spin!

An early iteration of this build had Ocular Spell instead of Twin Spell, but I realized that the wording of Ocular Spell implies it might count as 'prepared casting', which is banned by the rules of this round. In an environment without such concerns, I recommend taking it over Twin.


*Spoiler: Sources (non-core)*
Show

Sylph - MM2 (+ update booklet)
Metamagic Specialist - PHB2
Ruathar - RotW
Dark Scholar - SGoS
Spellguard of Silverymoon - PGtF
Darkstalker, Mindsight - LoM
Mindbender, Twin Spell - CArc
Invisible Spell - CS
Versatile Spellcaster - RotD

----------


## Thurbane

...and there we go. Maximum roll for 1d6 entries!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## ciopo

These are all cool, I'm happy they're all quite different from each other.

I had a solid idea about a kobold sorcerer into anima mage, something like

binder 1 improved binding
sorc 1
sorc 2 extend spell
sorc 3
sorc 4
anima mage 1 draconic reservoir
anima mage 2
anima mage 3
anima mage 4 persistent spell
anima mage 5
anima mage 6
anima mage 7 practical metamagic (persistent)
anima mage 8 
anima mage 9 
anima mage 10 iron will
incantatrix 1 maximize?
incantatrix 2
incantatrix 3 reserves of strenght
incantatrix 4 empower?
sorcerer 5 ?

With incantatrix being mostly incidental because of taking iron will for reserves of strength anyway. Binder for naberius was an hapoy marriage with suffer the flesh for 28HD shapechange.

It was simple and solid with no shenanigans, but at the end I felt it had nothing innovative, and therefore "bland" as cookie cutters can be, and the only "of note" sorcerous thing was recouping the lost caster level with greater draconic rite of passage, which while stole a march over other race sorcerers, it simply put it to equivalent grounds of a wizard entry

An alternate version was human instead of kobold, with precocious apprentice for a tidy sorcerer 2/binder 1/anima mage 10/incantatrix 7, but again with the "problem" that it has no reason to be sorcerer rather than wizard which is sadly most often the case

----------


## Inevitability

I'm sad nobody used the dragonlance Mystic, because this feels like the type of contest where that would shine. I tried to find a solid build but i didn't manage, was wondering if anyone else has ideas or considered using it.

Compared to the favored soul, mystics have casting based solely on wisdom, worse reflex saves, and no class features. They also get a single domain (useful for prerequisites?), and can take Sun to obtain Turn Undead instead of the usual granted power.

I wasn't really sure what to do with it: it's one of the easiest ways to obtain Turn Undead as a spontaneous caster, especially if you don't want to wait till level 8 to get Sacred Exorcist, it's one of the _only_ ways to get Turn Undead as an evil character (but I didn't find many good payoffs for being an evil divine caster in the first place, save for the really cheesy ones), 

Mystics also explicitly have no restriction on domain/nondomain spells used per day, so domain lists are functionally just an addition to their spells known (compare to favored souls, who simply expand their class spell list if they obtain a domain). I considered a build like Mystic 5/Sovereign Speaker 9/Contemplative 6, which gets 11 additional domains for a total of 99 extra spells known, but I couldn't really find a way to work metamagic into there, unless I wanted to go the DMM route and argue that the Rebuke Plants/Constructs/Air/Fire/etc that you can get from Sovereign Speaker can all be converted into free metamagic (for the record, I don't think that's rules-legal).


The most interesting other idea I had was to be a dvati, have one half of the pair camp in the level 6 earth node at Nuur Troth (Underdark) and cast free personal- and touch-range persistent spells with Metanode Spell, then transfer the effects to her adventuring sister with Spell Conductor. It kind of forced me to go gish, which would mean favored soul, but that conflicted awkwardly with most node-related spells being on the sorc/wiz list. It'd also probably have forced me to explain how half a dvati can personally fight of some of the lower underdark threats, though I did toy with the idea of getting the undead/outsider type and just casting from within a buried coffin, or something like that (which, to think of it, probably still would be vulnerable to purple worms and the like).

----------


## loky1109

I have two not used ideas.
First. Mystic/Dread Necromancer/Mystic Theurg/True Necromancer with Versatile spellcaster and Heighten spell, but he actually doesn't have really 9th level slots.
Second. Some Vermin Lord hivemind swarm cheese, but I used something like this already and didn't want to repeat.

----------


## loky1109

Table!

*	 	Name	*
*	Alignment / Race	*
*	Class Levels	*
*	Chef	*
*	Total	*
*	Place	*

 	Gorodan Ashsand	
	TN Primordial Half-Giant
	Beguiler 1/Shadowcaster 6/Noctumancer 10/Paragnostic Apostle 2




 	Jarn the Smiter	
	LG Dragonborn Jermlaine
	Spirit Shaman 20




 	Mike "snowstorm" Boombottoms	
	TN Changeling
	Metamagic Specialist Stalwart Sorcerer 5/Escalation Mage 6/War Wizard of Cormyr 4/Recaster 5




 	Sudden Guardian	
	LG Human
	Human Paragon 3/Domain Access Battle Sorcerer 5/Abjurant Champion 5/Spelldancer 2/Spellguard of Silverymoon 5




 	Thartharn Smokeaxe	
	NE Fireblood Dwarf
	Duskblade 5/Abjurant Champion 5/Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 10




 	The Silent Sorcerous Spellguard Sylph (Foehn Elf-Friend)	
	CN Advanced Sylph
	Metamagic Specialist Sorcerer 1/Ruathar 1/Mindbender 1/Dark Scholar 4/Spellguard of Silverymoon 4






My *HM* vote to Foehn Elf-Friend

----------


## Thurbane

> I'm sad nobody used the dragonlance Mystic, because this feels like the type of contest where that would shine. I tried to find a solid build but i didn't manage, was wondering if anyone else has ideas or considered using it.


I did briefly consider doing a chair's entry, which was going to be based on my FS Summoner Build, but using Mystic as the base class.

----------


## loky1109

Do we have judges?

----------


## Thurbane

*Just a heads-up:* I am going on a much needed holiday away with my wife starting tomorrow, and my access to the internet - and these forums - will be quite limited until I return around September 19th.

If there is any judgement and disputes before then, please be patient. Thank you.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Inevitability

Would anyone be willing to judge this?

----------


## Thrice Dead Cat

> Would anyone be willing to judge this?


I've been busy, but intend on judging it. With Thurbane being away, I've been putting this off.

----------


## Thurbane

I'm back.

And thanks for the judging offer TDC.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Inevitability

> I've been busy, but intend on judging it. With Thurbane being away, I've been putting this off.


Any news here?


edit: and so this isn't just me bothering someone for judgings, thoughts on something like Reserve Feats + Spellbooks - Wizard after a couple of rounds that don't mandate casting? There's a surprising amount of ways to get a spellbook even if you don't count Archivist.

----------


## Thurbane

> I've been busy, but intend on judging it. With Thurbane being away, I've been putting this off.


Is the judging offer still on the table?

Anyone else interested in judging?

Would be nice to wrap this one up and move on to the next one. Quite looking forward to what I have in mind.

----------


## Inevitability

While still waiting for a judge, thought of a couple ideas all themed around (the lack of) a PHB base class:


Fast Movement + Improved Uncanny Dodge - Barbarian
Morale bonuses + Bardic Knowledge (or similar Lore) - Bard
Necromancy + Shields - Cleric Odd combo but it's not immediately apparent what you'd use other than a cleric
Summoning + Wild Empathy - Druid
Melee weapons + Ranged weapons - Fighter Hey, you try coming up with a fighter class feature
Combat Reflexes + Special monk weapons - Monk
Smite + Mounted Combat - Paladin
Spellcasting + archery - Ranger (originally had two-weapon fighting here but that's rough enough already _without_ gluing casting on)
Skill Mastery + Sneak Attack - Rogue
Dragonblood subtype + Reserve Feats - Sorcerer
Spellbook + Illusions - Wizard There's several non-wizard classes that grant spellbooks!

Obviously a few of those are kind of questionable in practice, but it was fun to brainstorm! At the very least, some of these might be good ingredients for future challenges.

----------


## Thurbane

Thanks for the suggestions  :Small Smile: 

I'd really like to get some judging for this round before we move on, if at all possible. Anyone?

----------


## Thurbane

One last call for judges, then we may just have to move on to the next round with this one unjudged.

Other option is that the entrants anonymously PM me their ranking of the entries that aren't theirs (i.e. best to worst, and we generate scoring (of a sort) that way.

----------


## Gruftzwerg

> One last call for judges, then we may just have to move on to the next round with this one unjudged.


I've recently had the idea/dream that we maybe could find some 3.5 related streamer or YT channel who would be willing to judge on a regular basis. Imho it would be win-win situation. We would have some judges and the judges would get viewers. Maybe we could even draw some more attention on the contests too? But I guess I'm daydreaming to much here ^^

________

btw, I just noticed that my recent Nest of Bees build almost fits the contest (was to busy the past weeks and didn't even see the contest here). It just has a single spell from dragon (Loresong), but that could have been exchanged for the contest. Otherwise I think all resources should be contest legal.

----------


## loky1109

> was to busy the past weeks and didn't even see the contest here


This means you could to judge, couldn't you?

----------


## Gruftzwerg

> This means you could to judge, couldn't you?


not really. I'm still very busy and short on forum/d&d time atm...

----------


## loky1109

Thrice Dead Cat, where are you?

----------


## loky1109

Judge? Anybody?

----------


## loky1109

*sad*
We still don't have a judge.

----------


## Thurbane

I'll be honest, I'm feeling a little burnt out on running this comp, and the lack of judges is a bit disheartening.

If anyone wants to take over as chair and start a new round feel free to message me and we can arrange it.

----------


## pabelfly

> I'll be honest, I'm feeling a little burnt out on running this comp, and the lack of judges is a bit disheartening.
> 
> If anyone wants to take over as chair and start a new round feel free to message me and we can arrange it.


I actually started doing judging but didn't want to say anything until I was finished. Didn't really have time to do it before (I still don't) but I really like Junkyard. Also, saying I'll do the judging in a post will probably make me find the time to do the work.

I'd also be interested in running the comp.

----------


## Thurbane

Great stuff pabelfly.  :Small Smile:

----------


## pabelfly

Update: first two builds judged so far. Might need to go back later if I come up with other stuff, and I'll check with my work on previous comps to make sure I haven't missed anything, since it's been a while since I judged, but most of the judging for the first two builds should be done.

----------


## pabelfly

Progress update - four out of six builds judged.

----------


## ciopo

Hype! Thank you kindly :) junkwars and monster mash are my favourites, current burnout period I'm having notwithstanding

----------


## loky1109

> Progress update - four out of six builds judged.


Such a good news!

----------


## pabelfly

I miss Junkyard. Let's judge some builds.

All categories for scoring start at a score of 3/5, with various additions and deductions in score explained.

*Spoiler: Gorodon Ashand (15.75 / 20) (Edited from 15.5/20)*
Show


*Spoiler: Originality (3.5 / 5)*
Show

I like that you took a level adjustment as part of your build.  (+1 point)
As far as LA-based caster race options go, though, Half-Giant with Primordial template is pretty standard stuff. (-0.5 points)
Shadowcaster and Noctumancer as classes? Yes please. (+1 point)
Beguiler is a pretty expected class choice. Ill ignore one of these for each build given the limited options the competition prereqs allow and how common ninth-level spellcasters typically are with optimization. (0 points).
Heighten Spell for early prestige class access is pretty standard cheese. (-1 point) 

*Spoiler: Power (4.25 / 5) (Edited from 4 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level casting is a level of optimization expected by the build comp. (+1 point) 
Im concerned about your low-level power, since Shadowcaster gets very limited low-level spell slots to start with even in a straight Shadowcaster build, and youre two levels behind that. (-0.5 points)
Fifth-level beguiler casting adds some good versatility to your build. (+0.5 points) 
Lots of counterspelling options, which I like. (+1 point) 
Your STR is far too minmaxed. While you are large and have double carry weight, nearly everything else is going to be double weight as well, such as armor, weapons, and Id argue most of your gear too. Its far too easy to get into medium carry weight, reducing your max dex, your AC, and movement speed. And thats not even touching the fact how easy it would be to target you with any sort of STR reduction spell or poison, etc, even small and temporary, and completely cripple you. (-0.5 points)
EDIT: Your argument that you have Powerful Build means you're less susceptible to carry weight concerns does have a point, but the penalty is also for low STR for strength-damaging effects and abilities. I'll give you half the difference. (+0.25 points) 
You have lots of skill points, and full ranks in (or close to it) for Concentration, K: Arcana, K: The Planes, and Spellcraft. (+1 point) 
I dont get a lot of your skill point allocations. You went five ranks in Decipher Script for the Skill Synergy bonus, and you took 5 ranks in Geography to qualify for Paragnostic Apostle, but nothing else make sense to me. Your few ranks in Appraise does well, I dont know, because you dont go into it with your character overview. Same for Disable Device and Open Lock. 10 ranks in Hide and 9 in Move Silently isnt going to be enough to hit the checks you need at level 20 but together that could be a whole skill youd be really good at. I feel your build would be much improved if you concentrated on a few skill checks, and maybe invested in a feat to expand your skill list, rather than spreading them all over randomly. (-0.5 points) 
Saves are average with low Reflex saves. (-0.5 points)
107 hitpoints is on the low side for a naked level 20 character. Expected in a full caster comp but Im penalizing you anyway. (-0.5 points)  

*Spoiler: Elegance (3 / 5)*
Show

I wish you would have laid out your mysteries in a nice, neat list rather than cramming it all into the class table, especially with how mysteries change functionality over time. Im not deducting points but this would have been really helpful for me. (0 points)
Ive pinged Heighten Spell for early access elsewhere but I wish I could ping it here too. (0 points).
Multiclassing penalty. (-0.5 points) 
Random two levels of Paragnostic Apostle, and at levels 19 and 20 no less. (-0.5 points) 
Switching multiple times between Shadowcaster and Nocturmancer is inelegant. I get why you've done it, but still, inelegant. (-1 point) 
Forgetting the repeated class switching for a moment, this overall build stub is fairly simple for a theurge build (+1 point) 
Completely progressed a full Prestige Class(+1 point) 

*Spoiler: Use of Secret Ingredient (5 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level shadowcasting is a significant build investment. (+1 points) 
You have plenty of metamagic options for your build, regardless of whether Metashadow feats are metamagic or not, and they give you a lot of extra ability for your build. (+1 point) 
Heighten Spell is essential for early entry, I suppose (0 points). 




*Spoiler: Jarn the Smiter (11.5 / 20)*
Show


*Spoiler: Originality (1 / 5)*
Show

Using Jermlaine for the benefits of a Tiny spellcaster is a common choice, and doubly so for a Wisdom-based caster. (-1 point) 
Spirit Shaman is a pretty expected class choice. Ill ignore one of these for each build given the limited options the competition prereqs allow and how common ninth-level spellcasters typically are with optimization. (0 points).
I'm not going to penalize staying with straight single-class character. (0 points)
Dragonborn Template is another really standard option. (-1 point) 
Most of your metamagic choices are really standard stuff. (-1 point) 
Consecrate Spell is a nonstandard metamagic choice. (+1 point)

*Spoiler: Power (2 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level casting is a level of optimization expected by the build comp. (+1 point) 
Two CHA? I like optimization as much as the next poster but thats absurd, and not in a good way. (-2 points)  
6 STR is pretty bad. It will be far too easy to get into medium carry weight, reducing your max dex, your AC, and movement speed. And thats not even touching the fact how easy it would be to target you with any sort of STR reduction spell or poison, etc, even small and temporary, and completely cripple you. (-0.5 points)
Your expected strategy of Splinterbolt is going to be really weak, especially at higher levels. You can hit nearly always, I'll take your maths at face value. More concerning is that Splinterbolt is a physical attack with Piercing, and, I would opine, would be subject to Damage Reduction. For example, DR/15 means the first 15 points of damage are ignored, and thats pretty common at high levels. 4d6 damage is 14 damage on average, so youre only doing damage on high rolls or critical hits. But wait, you respond, what about if I add Twinned Spell and Empowered Spell? Thats pretty powerful. So that takes a eighth-level spell slot (Splinterbolt is 2nd level, Twinned adds four levels, Empower adds two), so youre doing 6d6 damage x 6 hits  15x6 damage reduction to do 36 damage. And you can only do that fourteen times a day, presuming you dont want to use those eighth or ninth-level spell slots for anything else. Even if you tried this out, I imagine trading away an eighth-level spell slot to do 36 damage in a turn with no added effects will get pretty old pretty fast. As a ballpark, I think that a damage-oriented build should be doing around 80-100 damage a turn after damage reduction and youre not getting anywhere near that. (-1 point)  
I like that you have complete access to Druid spells but youve also included a recommended spell list. (+1 point)
Decent Fort, great Will saves, and bad reflex saves. Call it even. (0 points).
130 odd hitpoints isnt bad given the contest requirements. No points won or lost. (0 points)[/COLOR]
Full ranks in Listen and Spot is nice. (+0.5 points)

*Spoiler: Elegance (4 / 5)*
Show

You cant get more elegant than a straight level 20 build. (+1 point)
I mention whether other builds attract multiclassing penalties and bonues in other builds, and I suppose having a straight Level 20 build is one way of ensuring you dont have a multiclassing penalty. (+1 point)
Buying the Dragonborn template with money is inelegant (-1 point) 

*Spoiler: Use of Secret Ingredient (4 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level Spirit Shaman spellcasting is a significant build investment. (+1 points) 
You have a lot of metamagic and it's integral to what you see as your central strategy. (+0.5 points)



*Spoiler: Mike Snowstorm Boombottoms (13.5 / 20)*
Show


*Spoiler: Originality (2 / 5)*
Show

Changeling for Racial Emulation is pretty common for optimization exercises. (-1 point) 
Sorcerer is a pretty expected class choice. Ill ignore one of these for each build given the limited options the competition prereqs allow and how common ninth-level spellcasters typically are with optimization. (0 points).
War Wizard and Recaster are both pretty common arcane prestige classes. (-1 point) 
Im not sure if Escalation Mage is a common optimization choice for arcane casters. Its a full progression prestige class caster so my intuitive guess is that it is, but for some reason I cant bring this to mind while I easily recall War Wizard and Recaster. Ill give half a point for this. (+0.5 points)
Most of your metamagic choices are pretty standard. (-1 point) 
Sculpt Spell is a bit unusual. (+0.5 points)
Draconic Reservoir surprised me. Ill give you a point for that. (+1 point)

*Spoiler: Power (2.5 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level casting is a level of optimization expected by the build comp. (+1 point) 
I really like your spell list. Makes it easy to see what spells you get each level and have a rough overview of what they do. (+1 points)
We dont normally talk about items in build comps. There should be no presumption that youll get access to the specific items you want, and if you do presume that, because your build wont work without specific items in hand, youll get penalties on power or elegance. Also, all builds are getting the same wealth, so theres no point adding it.
So lets get into why its not a great idea to spend 200K on stat boosts. First, there are a bunch of other items youre going to want that are much more pressing  status immunities, mind blank, miss chances, permanent true seeing, and so forth, not to mention items that boost your class abilities and consumables. All of these add up and get expensive quite quickly. Second, some of your items are going to have very limited utility. CHA, DEX and CON items are good choices. A Periapt of Wisdom gives you +3 to Will saves, and might be worth it if youre struggling to hit Will save DCs. Strength and Intellect items are of marginal utility. Not saying they wouldnt be useful at all, but I think that 72K could be better spent elsewhere. (-0.5 points) 
Heres a penalty for trying to pass off summoned Efreet wish spam in your build. There are three reasons for this. One: if you can do this, so can everyone else, and were back at the same point as before, just with everyone having inflated stats. So for the sake of fairness to everyone else, Im just going to ignore the inherent stat bonuses from you trying to get free Wishes when calculating the rest of the build. Second, this simply isnt realistic. No DM is going to let you get a free wish, let alone enough free wishes to equal 75% of a level 20 characters experience. Three, this is really boring and stale cheese. I am not impressed. (-1 point) 
So lets talk about your main trick with Call Avalanche spam. Its a neat trick, but only works when you can do your combat in an outdoors setting, and thats by no means guaranteed  a DM should, hopefully, be run combats in a variety of settings and situations, including outdoors and in various indoor settings (buildings, dungeons, caves, etc). Fortunately, you have a lot of other tricks so youll be able to contribute outside of optimal situations. (+0.5 points)
112 hitpoints is kinda low for a naked level 20 character. I can see youve done a few things to help increase this, such as taking Battle Sorcerer and a prestige class that gives a small amount of bonus HP, but that just moves your HP up from terrible to just bad. Expected in a full caster comp but Im penalizing you anyway. (-0.5 points)  
Decent Fort, decent Will, low Reflex saves. (-0.5 points) 
I dont like your split in ranks for Knowledge (Arcane) and Use Magic Device. You need 8 ranks for Knowledge (Arcane) your prestige class choices, which I get, and then you have 10 ranks in UMD, which means you can cast with wands with some difficulty and with several rounds of failures before you cast, but you dont have enough ranks in either to be really relevant by level 20. (-0.5 points) 

*Spoiler: Elegance (4 / 5)*
Show

You finish off two prestige classes and significantly invest in your third. (+1 point)
A little bit of switching back and forth between prestige classes. (-0.5 points) 
No multiclassing penalties (+1 point)
Im going to ignore that two of the prestige classes come from different settings. There doesnt seem to be much specific flavour for each of the prestige classes that would make me complain about mixing of the two. (0 points)
Lets talk alignment. Your deity, The Shadow is Chaotic Evil. War Wizard requires you not be Evil or Chaotic. Im guessing this is how your character ended up being True Neutral. While you are right that theres no rules against these differences in alignment, this is lacking in elegance, hence, the penalty. (-0.5 points)  

*Spoiler: Use of Secret Ingredient (5 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level arcane casting is a significant build investment. (+1 points) 
You have plenty of metamagic options for your build, and they add a lot of extra ability for your build. (+1 point) 


 
*Spoiler: Sudden Guardian (11 / 20)*
Show


*Spoiler: Originality (4 / 5)*
Show

Human is super common. (-1 point)  
Sorcerer is a pretty expected class choice. Ill ignore one of these for each build given the limited options the competition prereqs allow and how common ninth-level spellcasters typically are with optimization. (0 points).
Everyone knows about Abjurant Champion. (-1 point)  
Id normally say Human Paragon is common, but in the context of a Caster build Id argue that it isnt so much. Half a point. (+0.5 points)
Not familiar with Spelldancer or Spellguard of the Silvery Moon. You have my interest and a point for each of these prestige classes. (+2 points)
Dancing as a build skill? I like. (+0.5 points)

*Spoiler: Power (2 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level casting is a level of optimization expected by the build comp. (+1 point) 
I really like your spell list. Makes it easy to see what spells you get each level and have a rough overview of what they do. (+1 points)
We dont normally talk about items in build comps. There should be no presumption that youll get access to the specific items you want, and if you do presume that, because your build wont work without specific items in hand, youll get penalties on power or elegance. Also, all builds are getting the same wealth, so theres no point adding it.
So lets get into why its not a great idea to spend 200K on stat boosts. First, there are a bunch of other items youre going to want that are much more pressing  status immunities, mind blank, miss chances, permanent true seeing, and so forth, not to mention items that boost your class abilities and consumables. All of these add up and get expensive quite quickly. Second, some of your items are going to have very limited utility. CHA, DEX and CON items are good choices. A Periapt of Wisdom gives you +3 to Will saves, and probably not worth it for this build since you have a +18 naturally, before any sort of items. Strength and Intellect items are of marginal utility. Not saying they wouldnt be useful at all, but I think that over 100K could be better spent elsewhere. (-0.5 points)
Heres a penalty for trying to pass off summoned Efreet wish spam in your build. There are three reasons for this. One: if you can do this, so can everyone else, and were back at the same point as before, just with everyone having inflated stats. So for the sake of fairness to everyone else, Im just going to ignore the inherent stat bonuses from you trying to get free Wishes when calculating the rest of the build. Second, this simply isnt realistic. No DM is going to let you get a free wish, let alone enough free wishes to equal 75% of a level 20 characters experience. Three, this is really boring and stale cheese. I am not impressed. (-1 point) 
So lets talk Spelldancer and the Perform check. Now it spells out specifically that increasing the cost of metamagic costs a full round per level increase. What about when were not increasing it a full round? The obvious answer to me is actually that things work pretty normally  you move at least half of your move speed to trigger Spelldance, and you cast as a standard action like normal. Not that there's any point to this, but you can do it. Maybe character flavour or something. You only get four rounds of Spelldancing a day before rolling Fort saves so I'm not sure this is a great idea though. (0 points)
Okay, Quicken Spell can never be used in conjunction with Spelldancing. Your response to this is: Wait, Sudden Quicken isnt Quicken Spell. I can use Sudden Quicken, and my combo says I can use it quite a bit. Lets read the text for Sudden Quicken: "Once per day, you may apply the Quicken Spell feat to any spell you cast." But we cant do that, because we have a specific clause in our ability that prevents us from doing that. Sending it back one step to Sudden Quicken to use it doesnt bypass this. (-0.25 points) 
You still get your Sudden feat line once a day. Let's look at Sudden Extend: "Once per day, you may apply the Extend Spell feat to any spell you cast." There's nothing from Spelldancer that lets you bypass this use limit to get more uses of these abilities. Put another way, I'd say that the specific rules for the sudden metamagic line override the general class rules for Spelldancer. (-0.25 points) 
Your Will is great. Your Fort and Reflex are the exact opposite of that. (-1 point) 
Human Paragon has Adaptive Learning, which is a free class skill. Why not take it for Dancing, your main build skill, and forgo all the half-rank skill investment? Or Tumble, for movement benefits? A missed opportunity. (0 points) 
Full skill ranks in Diplomacy, Concentration and Spellcraft. (+0.5 points) 
So let's work out your other skill investments. Dance has either too many ranks (with an item but no wishes, we end up with 31 CHA and a 23 Perform Check against the max we'd need of 18, or we don't have enough (full ranks for character flavour). 4 Ranks Tumble is a class tax, but not investing any more misses the benefits of Tumble as a skill. We don't even invest a single extra point for the admittedly minor skill synergy benefits. UMD is enough that we can use wands out-of-combat with a bit of time, but we can't get their benefits in combat due to a lack of consistency. So, some unfortunate skill point allocation here. (-0.5 points) 
Given the constraints of the contest, 126 hitpoints is not too bad for a naked level 20 character. I can also see youve done a few things to help increase this, such as taking Battle Sorcerer. Call it even. (0 points)

*Spoiler: Elegance (1 / 5)*
Show

Dip in Spelldancer. (-1 point)  
Finishing off a short Prestige Class. I'm not counting Human Paragon for this. (+0.5 points)
A bunch of switching between progressing various Prestige Classes and even Sorcerer. (-1 point) 
There's some really unfortunate anti-synergy in your build. You can't Spelldance with Quicken. Your Sudden metamagic feats don't require, or get anything out of Spelldancer. (-2 points) 


*Spoiler: Use of Secret Ingredient (4 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level arcane casting is a significant investment. (+1 point)
So you've taken a lot of metamagic feats, and that's good, but I'm not coninced they do a lot for your build. Everything but Quicken is once a day. Quicken comes at 15th level and is going to be difficult to justify using often. I suppose it's better than nothing. (0 points) 




*Spoiler: Thartharn Smokeaxe (Ineligible / 20)*
Show

I don't mark this build "Ineligible" lightly. 

The central problem with this build starts at level 6 with the feat, Power in the Blood. Lets look at the feat text:

You may cast one additional spell per day, over and above your allotment for the class that qualified you for your base bloodline feat. The additional spell must be one granted by that bloodline feat.

You argue that this grants you a ninth-level spell at level 6. A feat giving you a spell slot above your current available level will specifically say you get it (eg. compare Power in the Blood with feat Precocious Apprentice. The latter explicitly says you get second-level spell slot) If Power In the Blood doesnt say you explicitly get a higher-level spell, let alone a ninth-level spell slot, you dont get it. Never mind that Duskblade isn't even capable of casting ninth-level spells. 

So, the rest of the build doesn't work.  

There are ways to get higher-level spells (see https://minmaxforum.com/index.php?topic=11734.0 for reference) but this isnt one of them. 

I did consider judging the build in detail, marking parts of it ineligible, but since you arent even close to getting ninth-level spells, it seems like a pointless exercise. But I will offer some quick notes:

*Spoiler: Originality (4 / 5)*
Show

Original  Dwarf caster, Dragon Disciple, Bloodline feats
Unoriginal  Abjurant Champion, most metamagic options here are pretty overused 
Left Alone  Duskblade (everyone gets one base class for free)

*Spoiler: Power (0 / 5)*
Show

Really hard to rate since your build is so heavily based on misunderstanding a feat. Id say you have 3rd level spells, rather than 9ths, a weak breath weapon, some Duskblade goodies and Dragon Disciple bonuses to boost martial prowess, but youre really going to struggle to contribute. Some decent stats though and I liked your skill points.

*Spoiler: Elegance (3/5)*
Show

Not the messiest level order and no multiclassing penalties.

*Spoiler: Use of Secret Ingredient (0 / 5)*
Show

You dont reach 9ths. If you had, your metamagic doesnt seem integral to this build, and you're missing all of the spell slots everyone else has so you could go full caster all day. I'd probably give UoSI maybe a 3 if I had agreed to your interpretation of the feat.




*Spoiler: Foehn Elf-Friend (14.25 / 20) (Adjusted from 13/20)*
Show


*Spoiler: Originality (4.5 / 5)*
Show

A Sylph? I really didnt expect a monster to make an appearance. (+1 point)
All your metamagic options are pretty standard. (-1 point)
Deafening spell is a bit of a surprise though. (+0.5 points)
Sorcerer is an expected class choice. Given the limited options available, and how common it is to opimise casters, I'll ignore one of these per build. (0 points).
Not familiar with Spellguard of the Silvery Moon. Given it's already appeared once this contest, I'm guessing that's a hole in my DnD knowledge, rather than a rare class, but I gave another entry a point for this so you get it too. (+1 points)
Point for Dark Scholar too, since you're using a caster class without full progression. (+1 points)
Mindbender is a common caster class. (-1 point)
Ruathar is kinda common. No points won or lost. (0 points)


*Spoiler: Power (4.25 / 5) (Adjusted from 3/5)*
Show

Ninth-level casting is a level of optimization expected by the build comp. (+1 point) 
A bunch of skills with good investment so theyre useful at high-level. (+1 point)
You have a bunch of skills with odd skill allocations. Too much for skill synergies, not enough to be relevant at level 20 or to reach particular benchmarks.  (-0.5 points)
I will penalize you later for the dips and constant switching between classes, but I do appreciate the extra power and utility they give you. (+1 point)
Two low saves but a high Will save. (-1 point)
EDIT: I've slightly adjusted the points for your saves due to your build's playstyle, but this can still be an issue. (+0.5 points)
82HP at ECL 20 is pretty low. (-1 point) 
EDIT: I've slightly adjusted the points for your HP due to your build's playstyle, but this can still be an issue. (+0.5 points)
Your STR is far too minmaxed. Its far too easy for you to get into medium carry weight, reducing your max dex, your AC, and movement speed. And thats not even touching the fact how easy it would be to target you with any sort of STR reduction spell or poison, etc, even small and temporary, and completely cripple you. (-0.5 points)

EDIT: I've slightly adjusted the penalty to your STR points for this due to your build's playstyle, but I still see your low STR as an issue. (+0.25 points)


*Spoiler: Elegance (1 / 5)*
Show

I would have preferred you formatted your entry so it was ended at level 16, since you have 4 LA. No points won or lost (0 points). 
Two one-level dips. (-1 point)
Havent finished any of your prestige classes. (-1 point)
The constant switching between various classes needs to be penalized somewhere. (-1 point)
Your nickname is "Elf Friend" but you're not going to take more than one level in Ruathar? Just an observation, no points won or lost. (0 points).
No multiclass penalties. (+1 point)

*Spoiler: Use of Secret Ingredient (4.5 / 5)*
Show

Ninth-level spellcasting is a significant build investment. (+1 point)
Lots of metamagic options, but not quite as build-critical as Id like.(+0.5 points)

----------


## loky1109

Thank you, pabelfly!

*	 	Name	*
*	Alignment / Race	*
*	Class Levels	*
*	Chef	*
*	pabelfly	*
*	Total	*
*	Place	*

 	Gorodan Ashsand	
	TN Primordial Half-Giant
	Beguiler 1/Shadowcaster 6/Noctumancer 10/Paragnostic Apostle 2

	15.50
	15.50
	1st

 	Jarn the Smiter	
	LG Dragonborn Jermlaine
	Spirit Shaman 20

	11.50
	11.50
	4th

 	Mike "snowstorm" Boombottoms	
	TN Changeling
	Metamagic Specialist Stalwart Sorcerer 5/Escalation Mage 6/War Wizard of Cormyr 4/Recaster 5

	13.50
	13.50
	2nd

 	Sudden Guardian	
	LG Human
	Human Paragon 3/Domain Access Battle Sorcerer 5/Abjurant Champion 5/Spelldancer 2/Spellguard of Silverymoon 5

	11.00
	11.00
	5th

 	Thartharn Smokeaxe	
	NE Fireblood Dwarf
	Duskblade 5/Abjurant Champion 5/Pyroclastic Dragon Disciple 10

	N/A
	N/A
	N/A

 	The Silent Sorcerous Spellguard Sylph (Foehn Elf-Friend)	
	CN Advanced Sylph
	Metamagic Specialist Sorcerer 1/Ruathar 1/Mindbender 1/Dark Scholar 4/Spellguard of Silverymoon 4

	13.00
	13.00
	3rd



Pabelfly, it looks like you have miscalculate in the Jarn the Smiter's UoSI.
UPD: updated.

----------


## pabelfly

Okay, fixed. It should read 11.5

Now we just need to wait for disputes, but in the meantime, I might be running Junkyard instead of Thurbane,, so suggestions for comp ideas are welcome.

----------


## loky1109

> Now we just need to wait for disputes, but in the meantime, I might be running Junkyard instead of Thurbane,, so suggestions for comp ideas are welcome.


Drunken Master + Ki Blast - Monk.

Now looking at this I think while both Drunken Master and Ki Blast should be interesting without Monk, they doesn't synergy between themselves at all.

----------


## Inevitability

I came up with these further upthread, each uses one of the PHB classes as the forbidden ingredient, I tried to pick mandated ingredients with pretty wide distribution but a strong thematic link to the original class. I also tried to avoid prior ingredients.

Fast Movement + Improved Uncanny Dodge - Barbarian
Morale bonuses + Bardic Knowledge (or similar Lore) - Bard
Necromancy + Shields - Cleric Odd combo but it's not immediately apparent what you'd use other than a cleric
Summoning + Wild Empathy - Druid
Melee weapons + Ranged weapons - Fighter Hey, you try coming up with a fighter class feature
Combat Reflexes + Special monk weapons - Monk
Smite + Mounted Combat - Paladin
Spellcasting + archery - Ranger (originally had two-weapon fighting here but that's rough enough already without gluing casting on)
Skill Mastery + Sneak Attack - Rogue
Dragonblood subtype + Reserve Feats - Sorcerer
Spellbook + Illusions - Wizard

----------


## Inevitability

...and just to continue in that vein, some ideas based on the PHB2 classes.

Feinting + Enchantment - Beguiler
Breath Weapon + Healing - Dragon Shaman
Arcane Strike + Combat Casting - Duskblade
Difficult Terrain + Heavy Armor - Knight

aaand three for some Complete classes I like:

Arcane caster level + SLAs - Warlock
Sudden Strike + Trapfinding - Ninja
Familiar + Mettle - Hexblade

----------


## loky1109

Weapon Specialisation + Bond with specific weapon (like WoL, or Kensai, or something other) - Fighter

----------


## pabelfly

Current shortlist for next Junkyard Comp (I'll wait a few days for other suggestions before doing a poll)

Smite + Mounted Combat feat  Paladin
Improved Multiweapon Fighting + Spellcasting  Barbarian
Spellcasting + Rage  Rage Mage.
Vow of Poverty  Alternate Forms
Truespeak Check + Tome of Battle



I know the last two aren't in the typical format but I think they're in the same vein as Junkyard, even if they don't follow the exact same format.

Not quite there:

Weapon Specialisation + Bond with specific weapon (like WoL, or Kensai, or something other) - (Needs a bit of work, IMO, and Weapon Specialization is rare outside of Fighter, but the core concept is interesting)

----------


## loky1109

Spellcasting + Rage - Rage Mage.

----------


## pabelfly

> Spellcasting + Rage - Rage Mage.


Okay, added.

----------


## Thurbane

Hey all, sorry, got a lot going on, will post the disputes soon.

My big regret this round, is that I messed up the roman numerals, and missed that it was XL until after I'd set the theme.

If I'd realized, I'd have done Large Size + (?) - size changing magic.

----------


## ciopo

Thank you for judging, no disputes from me (tho I have thoughts I may share later)

Thank you for hosting all these years, Thurbane!

----------


## loky1109

> Weapon Specialisation + Bond with specific weapon (like WoL, or Kensai, or something other) - (Needs a bit of work, IMO, and Weapon Specialization is rare outside of Fighter, but the core concept is interesting)


This is the point. )))
And I can remember even narrower limitations.

----------


## Inevitability

> Hey all, sorry, got a lot going on, will post the disputes soon.
> 
> My big regret this round, is that I messed up the roman numerals, and missed that it was XL until after I'd set the theme.
> 
> If I'd realized, I'd have done Large Size + (?) - size changing magic.


Large Size + something brainy - size changing magic might've been interesting? Most of the viable Large PCs are brutes.

(where 'something brainy' could be anything from knowledge devotion to disable device ranks to intelligence-based casting)

----------


## Inevitability

[Evil] spells + Exalted feats - Malconvoker seems like a mean one, though I can think of a few ways to (arguably) do it.

----------


## pabelfly

> Large Size + something brainy - size changing magic might've been interesting? Most of the viable Large PCs are brutes.


This is a good one. I'm going to keep this in mind for later contests, but I'm not adding it to this short list because I don't want too many suggestions from one person on there

----------


## Thurbane

Just FYI, the size thing was originally my idea, he just fleshed it out  :Small Big Grin: 

Time for disputes:




> Thank you for judging!
> 
> While generally I agree with you and my entry looks being at first place I still have some disagreements.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> You have a bunch of skills with odd skill allocations. Too much for skill synergies, not enough to be relevant at level 20 or to reach particular benchmarks. (-0.5 points)
> 			
> 		
> 
> It's a bit hard for me to respond to this when I'm not told what exactly is wrong, but looking at my skills:
> 
> -Bluff, Sense Motive, Diplomacy, Intimidate are all there for Mindbender qualification and get no further investment.
> -Concentration, Spellcraft, and the Knowledges are boosted throughout the build.
> 
> ...





> First of all, pabelfly, thank you for judging very much!
> 
> Now, to dispute.
> *Spoiler: Dispute*
> Show
> 
> I see why you decide my entry is illegal, I was ready for this from very beginning, but I think I should try to convince you.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pabelfly

Thanks for the dispute feedback. I'll tackle the other two later. For now, I'll just go over "Thartharn Smokeaxe".

So my first question after reading your build was, has anyone else used the exploit you were? Turns out no-one else had, as far as I could tell. I did spend plenty of time trying to find people using the exploit you claim exists, but had no luck in spite of using multiple search engines and a bunch of different search terms. As far as I can tell, this is a new claim.

However, the fact that no-one else has come to your interpretation of the feat is not itself compelling evidence that it doesn't work, since you might have found a new exploit no-one else had. 

The wording of the feat doesn't seem to be an issue to me.




> *Power in the Blood:* "You may cast one additional spell per day, over and above your allotment for the class that qualified you for your base bloodline feat. The additional spell must be one granted by that bloodline feat"


So, what is spell allotment? Fortunately, we have the term in our class writeup: "Your base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Duskblade." At sixth level, you get 6 0-level spells, 6 1st-level spells, and 3 2nd-level spells (plus whatever bonuses you get from ability score). So we get one extra spell above all of that with our feat. The class explicitly says in table that you aren't able to cast beyond 2nd-level though - that's why third, fourth and fifth-level spellcasting has a strikethrough for that class level. If you want to claim you can override the class table's text with a feat, I'd want the feat explicitly spelled out that the text here is overridden. Like Precocious Apprentice giving out a second-level spell slot at first level.




> Well, let's imagine. Duskblade with Versatile Spellcaster and known 6th level spell (from bloodline feat or from any other source) or some metamagic feat which increases needed slot level. Could he cast this spell?


No. Because Duskblades are limited to fifth-level casting. And if it was level 16 instead of 17, they'd only be able to cast fourth-level spells. The spells per day table makes this clear. 

This isn't just a question of me using RAI, I don't believe RAW supports you either. The class progression table is extremely clear what level of spells you should be able to cast, and nothing makes me think you can cast ninth-level spells or that your feat should work.

As for discussing the informal ratings, as I said, there's not much point. Power is a zero because you had some nice stats and skill points but you haven't even remotely reached any sort of build benchmark or reasonable level of damage. Second-level spells, a 4d8 breath weapon, a few extra AC, and attacks with no feats to back it up is not going to do well at all at level 20, unfortunately.

----------


## pabelfly

Okay, finished working on the judging rebuttal for Gordon Ashland, I'll get onto Foehn Elf-Friend next, and hope to have this done maybe tomorrow some time. I'll post both together.

In the meantime, since I'll be taking over running the contest, I've decided to do a poll for the possible options for the next contest. You can select multiple options from the choices listed, if multiple options interest you, and I'll be leaving the poll open for a week before starting the next contest.

https://take.quiz-maker.com/poll4659777x23Ed4927-146

----------

